# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  В объятиях безысходности

## Ecclesiastes

Мои приветствия, дамы и господа. Если быть предельно искренним, то сам не до конца понимаю по какой же причине пишу сюда. Пожалуй, главным является тот прискорбный факт, что уже весьма продолжительное время мою жизнь как нельзя лучше описывает цитата из «Страданий юного Вертера» великого Гёте – «Бог свидетель, как часто ложусь я в постель с желанием, а порой и с надеждой никогда не проснуться; утром я открываю глаза, вижу солнце и впадаю в тоску.». Эти гнетущие ощущения в глубине естества буквально требуют, чтоб я хоть с кем-то ими поделился, а получается так, что поделиться-то и не с кем, кроме как с посетителями одного из затерянных на бескрайних просторах сети форумов. Заранее прошу простить, если мой стиль изложения собственных мыслей покажется кому-то сумбурным либо, того более, невнятным. Уж какой есть.

Мне без малого 33 года, за которые я обзавелся довольно внушительным количеством прочитанных книг, вполне сносным знанием нескольких языков, в том числе уже мертвых, званием кандидата наук, несколькими десятками собственных научных статей в различных изданиях, монографией и, наверное, всё. Обладаю вполне себе неплохим здоровьем, за исключением слегка подпорченного зрения, не курю, не употребляю алкоголь, да и прочих привычек, традиционно считающихся пагубными, не имею. Тем не менее, помимо вышеописанных весьма непрактичных и никоим образом не помогающих мне выживать в этом мире навыков, больше ничего в жизненном арсенале и нет. Результат сложившегося положения вещей вполне можно назвать закономерным. Проживаю в захудалом, постепенно разрушающемся провинциальном городке (чуть больше 200000 населения) с царящим здесь предельно пасторальным укладом. Преподаю в местном филиале одного из известных университетов. Увы, ВУЗ хиреет, студентов всё меньше, из-за чего происходят массовые сокращения, вместе с подавляющим большинством оставшихся преподавателей получаем не более половины оклада, потому едва свожу концы с концами, призрак бедности крепко держит за горло. Другой работы в городке не особо много, да я ведь по сути и не умею делать ничего другого, кроме как возделывать ниву науки. Потуги заработать в интернете не дали даже малейших результатов.  Попытка выехать в Европу, на черновую работу, закончилась провалом и потерей изрядной сумы денег, доставшейся мошенникам, обещавшим посредничество в указанном деле. Схожая ситуация сложилась и на поприще личной жизни. Дабы не слишком рассусоливать эту тему, просто отмечу, что, наверное, из-за довольно социально инертного темперамента в моей жизни отсутствуют как друзья (да и сколь-нибудь близкие приятели), так и любимая девушка. Таким образом, мою глотку, кроме бедности держат и цепкие пальцы невыносимого одиночества. Любые начинания заканчиваются только фееричным фиаско и ничем более. 

Положение усугубляется с каждым днем. Все вокруг пепел, призрак, тень и дым, как говаривал досточтимый Иоанн Дамаскин. Невыносимо больно оглядываться в прошлое с его упущенными возможностями, невыносимо противно лицезреть настоящее с его всепоглощающей безысходностью, невыносимо страшно вглядываться в будущее, которого попросту нет. При этом я прекрасно осознаю, что главный источник всех приключившихся со мной бед таится исключительно во мне самом. В моих modus vivendi и modus operandi, в постоянной саморефлексии, в социальной неприспособленности et cetera. Я сам сковал цепь собственных несчастий. Уже не осталось ни сил, ни даже малейшего желания пытаться хоть что-то изменить. Давно бы покинул этот бренный мир, в котором обрыдло абсолютно всё, если б отыскал не слишком болезненный и, одновременно, надежный способ, исключающий возможность превратится в калеку, влачащего полуовощное существование. Чтоб наверняка. 

Вот, собственно, и всё.  Хоть это сообщение не изменит в моей жалкой жизни ровным счетом ничего, но оно ведь создавалось отнюдь не ради этого. Это своеобразный vox clamantis in deserto, глас вопиющего в пустыне, который вопит, отнюдь не лелея тщетную надежду спастись, а исключительно осознавая всё отчаяние своего положения. От всей души благодарю любого, кто прочтет вышенаписанное. Спасибо.

----------


## Aare

А что преподаешь?
Вообще крайне обидно, что преподаватели университета вынуждены едва сводить концы с концами.Это показатель того, что в стране всё ужасно. Такого не должно быть. Но увы

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Скажем так, предметы гуманитарного цикла, преимущественно философию и историю.
Пожалуй, да, положение можно характеризовать, как ужасное. Образование и наука медленно, но верно приходят в упадок. По крайней мере, провинциальные. Однако, c’est la vie, такова жизнь. В ситуации, когда не можешь на сколь-нибудь приемлемом уровне разобраться даже в скромных реалиях своего существования, редко задумываешься над обстоятельствами, так сказать, более глобального, государственного масштаба, которые уж точно от тебя никоим образом не зависят.

----------


## Aare

Вдвойне обидно, что историю - моя любимая наука. А ещё хотела в своё время поступать на исторический.
А не хотите, случайно, в рекламе поработать?)) Фриланс, зарплата от 30-ти тысяч

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Безмерно благодарен за желание помочь, однако боюсь, что я имею довольно таки смутные представления об означенной сфере деятельности и, как следствие, обладаю в ней нулевыми профессиональными навыками.

----------


## Aare

> Безмерно благодарен за желание помочь, однако боюсь, что я имею довольно таки смутные представления об означенной сфере деятельности и, как следствие, обладаю в ней нулевыми профессиональными навыками.


 Главное быстро и хорошо работать с компьютером и хоть немного понимать по-английски. Остальному можно научиться в приемлемые сроки)
Правда не думаю, что от этого желание лечь и помереть станет сильно меньше. Хотя ведь если денег станет побольше, то может и желание поменьше. Но работать в универе конечно всяко поинтереснее, чем рекламировать букмекерскую контору или платёжную систему.
Может лучше девушку найти? Но с этим я вряд ли помогу. И досточтимый Иоанн Дамаскин, вероятно, тоже, тут уж как-то самому надо.

----------


## Nabat

Доброго времени суток. А о чем Ваши статьи и монография? Вы их писали потому, что так было нужно по правилам (для звания, для статуса) или была в этом творческая составляющая?
Я к тому, что сами по себе многие знания есть многие печали (я просто не мог не написать этого, учитывая Ваш ник  :Smile:    ), но знания, встроенные в определенную парадигму или даже идеологию могут дать такой интерес в жизни, который не затмят ни деньги, ни женщины.
Вокруг полно примеров: тот же Перельман или Кнорозов. У Вас есть хобби, страсть, или Вы "записной" кандидат наук ?

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Хотя ведь если денег станет побольше, то может и желание поменьше. Но работать в универе конечно всяко поинтереснее, чем рекламировать букмекерскую контору или платёжную систему.
> Может лучше девушку найти? Но с этим я вряд ли помогу. И досточтимый Иоанн Дамаскин, вероятно, тоже, тут уж как-то самому надо.


 Всё так, с подобными советами достаточно трудно не согласиться. Обустроить личную жизнь, устроится на денежную и, одновременно, интересную работу, дышать полной грудью и тогда любые мысли о преждевременной кончине непременно улетучатся подобно утреннему туману. Увы, при попытке реализации вышеописанных принципов на практике, у некоторых случается так, что все усилия пропадают втуне, жизненные обстоятельства превращаются в одну непрекращающуюся злую шутку. Те же, кто подобно мне стали её жертвой, зачастую весьма смутно представляют, что же именно в этой шутке остроумного, тем не менее имеют более чем достаточно оснований подозревать, что осмеянным оказался никто иной, как они сами.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Доброго времени суток. А о чем Ваши статьи и монография? Вы их писали потому, что так было нужно по правилам (для звания, для статуса) или была в этом творческая составляющая?
> Я к тому, что сами по себе многие знания есть многие печали (я просто не мог не написать этого, учитывая Ваш ник    ), но знания, встроенные в определенную парадигму или даже идеологию могут дать такой интерес в жизни, который не затмят ни деньги, ни женщины.
> Вокруг полно примеров: тот же Перельман или Кнорозов. У Вас есть хобби, страсть, или Вы "записной" кандидат наук ?


 Покорнейше прошу простить, но я всё же питаю надежды по возможности сохранить непроницаемую маску анонимности, потому предпочел бы не распространятся касательно конкретной тематики моих научных изысканий. Скажу лишь, что это и вправду моё призвание и определенных успехов на сием поприще я достиг. Увы, нынешнее положение оставляет всё меньше возможностей для реализации себя в милой сердцу сфере. Одно дело Перельман, которому с молодости предоставляли возможность работать в лучших университетах США, обучаться у величайших умов человечества, или Кнорозов, которому всецело обеспечили быт, наряду с доступом к любым образчикам майянской письменности, и совсем иное дело мой случай. Впрочем, я не ропщу на несправедливость судьбы, не всем быть великими и бремя отсутствия даже малой толики успехов, сравнимых с упомянутыми мужами, лежит лишь на мне самом. Конечно, чудесно осознаю, что прав и Экклезиаст, подмечающий, будто всё «суета сует и прочая суета», и Матфей призывающий «собирать себе сокровища на небе, где ни моль, ни ржа не истребляют и где воры не подкапывают и не крадут», но лично мне легче от подобного осознания не становится.

----------


## Unity

> Если быть предельно искренним, то сам не до конца понимаю по какой же причине пишу сюда. Пожалуй, главным является тот прискорбный факт, что уже весьма продолжительное время мою жизнь как нельзя лучше описывает цитата из «Страданий юного Вертера» великого Гёте – «Бог свидетель, как часто ложусь я в постель с желанием, а порой и с надеждой никогда не проснуться; утром я открываю глаза, вижу солнце и впадаю в тоску.». Эти гнетущие ощущения в глубине естества буквально требуют, чтоб я хоть с кем-то ими поделился, а получается так, что поделиться-то и не с кем, кроме как с посетителями одного из затерянных на бескрайних просторах сети форумов.


 Право же, не переживайте & не беспокойтесь — все Здесь одинаковые. Некого стесняться, нечего стесняться: каждый в этом «месте» по своей причине пришел к Тому состоянию, в коем ныне, к сожалению, оказались Вы. К состоянию осознания полнейшей бессмысленности своего присутствия на этой Земле, во эту эпоху, во этой культуре. «Человек не на своём месте», се классический сюжет для нашей «тусовки».



> Результат сложившегося положения вещей вполне можно назвать закономерным.


 Да, каждый из нас в своё время ощущал себя в роли «капитана корабля», повернувшего штурвал в направленье рифов в самый разгар шторма — или же в шкуре пилота, накренившего штурвал ну и наблюдающего, как Земля несётся «навстречу». Всё закономерно, идём к катастрофе… 
Теперь приходит Вопрос! Почему мы ведём себя этаким вот образом? Почему не любим себя, почему не ценим — ну и жизнью управляем так, что исход странствования нашего — жажда надеть на себя петлю? Почему мы «перегораем» словно бы болиды в плотной атмосфере — в молодости ранней — а после… просто загибаемся, с Старостью встречаясь в 18, 20 или 30 лет? Что нас отличает от иных индивидуумов? Почему же мы теряем «ощущенье Смысла» каждого мгновения каждого прожитого дня?
Задавались ль Вы такими вопросами? Каков только смогли отыскать ответ?..



> Просто отмечу, что, наверное, из-за довольно социально инертного темперамента в моей жизни отсутствуют как друзья (да и сколь-нибудь близкие приятели), так и любимая девушка. Таким образом, мою глотку, кроме бедности держат и цепкие пальцы невыносимого одиночества. Любые начинания заканчиваются только фееричным фиаско и ничем более.


 Темперамент — се наши настройки, это Выбор наш шаблонов/моделей собственного поведения; следствие се первое нашего самопознания, само-программирования. И если ранее одиночество вовсе не стесняло Вас, казалось «нормальным», то теперь… «полоса загрузки» подошла к концу; что-то поменялось. 
Ergo, стоит соответствовать сему «Духу Времени», коий всяко формирует нас, — ну и отыскать родственные души, друзей и возлюбленную. 
Сие утолит Ваш «Голод» & анестезирует Боль & Дискомфорт, ранее испытываемые, приведшие Вас Сюда.



> Положение усугубляется с каждым днем. Все вокруг пепел, призрак, тень и дым, как говаривал досточтимый Иоанн Дамаскин. Невыносимо больно оглядываться в прошлое с его упущенными возможностями, невыносимо противно лицезреть настоящее с его всепоглощающей безысходностью, невыносимо страшно вглядываться в будущее, которого попросту нет. При этом я прекрасно осознаю, что главный источник всех приключившихся со мной бед таится исключительно во мне самом.


 *крепко пожимая руку* А Вы очень мудрый человек. ВСЁ начинается с нашего сознания. Со свободы воли, с нашего Творения — собственной судьбы — коей-то последовательностью собственных же Выборов, неких предпочтений. 



> Я сам сковал цепь собственных несчастий. Уже не осталось ни сил, ни даже малейшего желания пытаться хоть что-то изменить. Давно бы покинул этот бренный мир, в котором обрыдло абсолютно всё, если б отыскал не слишком болезненный и, одновременно, надежный способ, исключающий возможность превратится в калеку, влачащего полуовощное существование. Чтоб наверняка.


 Ну а кто сковал — тот же может расковать — будь лишь у него такое желание. *грустно улыбаясь*
Иной лишь вопрос, что внутри нас — словно бы заканчивается некое «горючее», некий запас сил и вдохновения. Полная усталость, горечь и разочарование… Как это знакомо. 
Но будь даже рядом Токарев или Наган с одним лишь патроном — что бы изменило простое нажатие на спусковой крючок?
Сознание бы прекратило своё функционирование, механизм бы мозга перестал загружать в себя потоки входящих данных с сенсорных своих систем и сопоставлять их с алгоритмом «представлений обо Идеальной Жизни», констатируя Несовпадение и вознаграждая душу (или психику) дозой кортизола, дозой душевных метаний и острой неудовлетворённости?..
Думаете, Этим всё бы и закончилось?..
Возможно, возможно… 
Но, коль Вы определились с тем, что жизнь (в текущих условиях) боле не имеет смысла и готовы легко с нею распрощаться и Вам «нечего терять», то почему бы тогда… не рискнуть напоследок? И не претворить в реальность некие свои давние мечты — «во режиме зомби или камикадзе», коий полностью спокоен, уже беспристрастен, уже даже «мёртв»?
Коль мы умираем «От Отсутствия Чего-то» (нужное вписать), то… почему бы перед своей неизбежной смертью (добровольной вскоре или же от старости) не вознаградить себя ударной толикой Того, чего не хватало? Чтобы завершить историю, довести всё до логического окончания и не сожалеть о том, что что-то, быть может, было неоконченным либо недоступным?



> Конечно, чудесно осознаю, что прав и Экклезиаст, подмечающий, будто всё «суета сует и прочая суета», и Матфей призывающий «собирать себе сокровища на небе, где ни моль, ни ржа не истребляют и где воры не подкапывают и не крадут», но лично мне легче от подобного осознания не становится.


 Верно, лучший способ бороться с соблазном — поддаться ему. 
Вряд ли кто-то станет внимать мудрым думам Древних, покамест наличествует голод или жажда, зябкость или жар, убожество или острог одиночества: всё — как пирамида. Если мы не наигрались «игрушками», разбросанными у фундамента — не увидим смысла подниматься выше, где лежат предметы, покамест неясные…

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Что же, могу только всецело согласится с вашим посылом, как ранее со словами уважаемой Aare, тем более, по моему скромному разумению, толкуете вы об абсолютно идентичных вещах. И вправду, с целью наладить предельно комфортную жизнь, любой индивид вливается в общество, обеспечивает свои базовые материальные и социальные потребности, а далее уже постепенно двигается вперед, per aspera ad astra. Казалось бы, прописные истины, кристально ясные для любой сколь-нибудь здравомыслящей личности. Тем не менее, далеко не каждому дано воплотить эти принципы на практике. Вот так уж сложилось, что я из когорты тех, кому, увы, не удалось, а любые попытки встать на вышеописанную проторенную тропу неизменно заканчивались полнейшим крахом. Таким образом вы не совсем правы, на данный момент, по крайней мере в моем случае, всё отнюдь не начинается с сознания, а, наоборот, постепенно подходит к неизбежному концу. Ни ресурсов, ни возможностей, ни сил, ни, что самое важное, веры для воплощения в реальность давних мечтаний либо очередных попыток банального приведения в порядок своего нынешнего существование у меня уже не попросту не осталось. Конечно, лучше всего действительно относится к пребыванию в этом мире в философском ключе и, несмотря ни на что, принимать все беды и невзгоды с непоколебимой решимостью, довольствуясь самым малым, как стоики, либо идти по жизни с безмятежным спокойствием и всёпринятием, как платоники. Увы, чем дальше, тем яснее я осознаю, что мне такое не по плечу, как и жизнь в целом. 

Ах да, касательно посмертия. Конечно же, я и близко не могу быть уверенным, будто гибель — это окончательный конец и всепоглощающее забвение. На мой скромный взгляд она являет собой вступления в области неведомого и даже непостижимого. Тем не менее, раз уж выше зашла речь о моем здешнем именовании, то, пожалуй, приведу ещё одно высказывание мудрейшего Соломона – «Человек, сбившийся с пути разума, водворится в собрании мертвецов». То есть, если не умеешь жить, то бросай и не томи. Таким образом смерть в моем случае вполне себе правильный и, того более, желанный исход.

----------


## Unity

> Всё отнюдь не начинается с сознания, а, наоборот, постепенно подходит к неизбежному концу. Ни ресурсов, ни возможностей, ни сил, ни, что самое важное, веры для воплощения в реальность давних мечтаний либо очередных попыток банального приведения в порядок своего нынешнего существование у меня уже не попросту не осталось. Конечно, лучше всего действительно относится к пребыванию в этом мире в философском ключе и, несмотря ни на что, принимать все беды и невзгоды с непоколебимой решимостью, довольствуясь самым малым, как стоики, либо идти по жизни с безмятежным спокойствием и всёпринятием, как платоники. Увы, чем дальше, тем яснее я осознаю, что мне такое не по плечу, как и жизнь в целом.


 Всё, что рождено, да, обречено погибнуть. Разве понимание сего — того изумительного факта, что в… 2070-м году нас Уже Не Будет — не дарит решимость сбросить из себя оковы комплексов и страхов, всяческих смущений? Если в Будущем — мы уже мертвы и нас съели черви — так чего же опасаться более, если Смерть Предрешена ну и Приговор наш подавно подписан и теперь погибель — словно наша тень, словно меч дамоклов над нашей главой? Меня сие понимание привело к Свободе — жизни, самовыражения. Если наше бытие — всего вспышка краткая, искра между шестерёнок механизма Вечности — то чего же опасаться более и чего стесняться? Мы Уже — в «камере смертников»; мы Уже — пациенты «хосписа» под названием Земля; мы Уже — просто ожидаем очереди, когда нас отправят в крематорий или к погребению… С праха мы пришли и в прах обратимся, жалкие подобия Адама & Евы — ну а в этом промежутке между колыбелью и жерлом могилы — все мы… словно Боги — увы, позабыв об этом. 
Ресурсы — весьма относительная категория. При должном планировании многие проекты становятся реализуемыми. 
Ну а все возможности подмечает лишь целенаправленный, целеустремлённый разум — иной просто не заметит их. 
Силы или же бессилие — это таки Выбор нашего сознания — кое, видя пред собою цель, завсегда способно отыскать резервы, активировать «второе дыхание» и кое, теряя свой курс, падает в бессилии. 
Ну а Вера — главный компонент в жизненной алхимии! Если мы не «веруем» в «осмысленность» некоторого действия — оное не произойдёт — и, напротив, движимые верой души идут чрез огонь — ну и достигают. 
Беды и невзгоды… У нас нет выбора иного, принимать их или отвергать. В жизни предопределены многие события, что пойдут в разрез с нашими желаниями — и удел наш — просто констатировать сиё. И довольствовать стоит тем лишь только, что необходимо нам во имя поддержанья жизни. Прочее — излишество, следствие незрелости нашего ума, мнящего, будто в могилу сможем унести что-либо. Если самолёт, на котором мы, начнёт падать вдруг — то, как бы мы к сему ни относились, истерически или же спокойно — сбудется всё то, чему быть предрешено — и наши эмоции — просто мишура. Легче и вернее всегда жить Без них, блюдя равновесие, «серединный путь»; равно относясь к взлётам и падениям. 
Да, мы, несомненно, вправе — Отрицать Действительность. Нарекать её злой, несправедливой, антиутопической, противоестественной и бесчеловечной. Только от сего — ничего не сменится.
Наш удел — попросту свидетельствовать все эти метаморфозы времени/пространства. Их же отрицая, сбегая в иллюзии, ставя эскапизм во главу угла — мы обречены страдать. 
Сие не имеет смысла. Профилактика суицидальной мании — просто осознать, что мы завсегда Свободны и можем решать: Что нам ощущать. Мы несём Ответственность за происходящее во амфитеатре нашего сознания. Мужество или уныние — это просто Выбор. Одно лучше прочего, — увы, постижение сего приходит не к всем ну и далеко не сразу. 



> Ах да, касательно посмертия. Конечно же, я и близко не могу быть уверенным, будто гибель — это окончательный конец и всепоглощающее забвение. На мой скромный взгляд она являет собой вступления в области неведомого и даже непостижимого. Тем не менее, раз уж выше зашла речь о моем здешнем именовании, то, пожалуй, приведу ещё одно высказывание мудрейшего Соломона – «Человек, сбившийся с пути разума, водворится в собрании мертвецов». То есть, если не умеешь жить, то бросай и не томи. Таким образом смерть в моем случае вполне себе правильный и, того более, желанный исход.


 Но ведь умереть с блаженной усмешкой на своих устах, свои завершив дела и осуществив в юности задуманное — совсем не одно и то же, что смерть во унынии, в горести, печали… Смерть От Безысходности… 
И что отделяет одно от другого?
Одно волевое усилие. Победа над самим собой, над своей апатией, своей меланхолией, своим ощущенье тщеты всяческих усилий и бесперспективности любых начинаний… 
Самоочевидно, что мы смертны все: умрёт победитель, умрёт проигравший. Но есть всё разница: «с щитом или на щите». Вступить в Неизвестность, ни о чём не жалея, ничего не стыдясь — или с пониманием, что жизнь… прошла мимо — ну и с ветвей Древа Бытия, увы, не успели собрать мы плоды, о коих так мечтали — следовательно, жизнь наша пуста, прошла она зря и мы, умирая, не желали б смерти — но лишь только жить, продлить свои дни, силясь уловить блуждающий огонёк нереализованных своих планов… 
И это безобразно.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Ну… Могу только от всей души порадоваться за вас, как за счастливую обладательницу «зрелого, целеустремленного и целенаправленного разума», сумевшую обрести веру, силы, свободу от социальных установок, а также сбросить оковы привычного мышления и способную реализовывать свои проекты. Вообще, всегда отрадно, когда людям благодаря собственному выбору удается уверенно и планомерно продвигаться по твёрдым жизненным ступеням, чтобы остановиться у последней. От младенческой бессознательности к отдохновению старости и закономерному итогу. Однако, вынужден повториться, что я уже попросту не чувствую в себе возможности и не вижу способа совершать волевые усилия, о которых вы ведете речь. Словом, убийственный суховей земной жизни давно спалил бескрайние ландшафты вечной весны моего духа. Вот и всё. Я просто хочу навеки пришвартоваться к последней гавани, а что именно от безысходности, так это лично для меня не столь важно.

----------


## Nabat

Вспоминается мне мой преподаватель по высшей математике –неприметный пожилой мужчина в старом потертом костюме и с дипломатом, на котором ручка была обмотана синей изолентой. Как же он преображался во время лекции.  «Когда вы видите эту функцию, вы тотчас должны сделать стойку как охотничья собака» - азартно говорил он и пытался продемонстрировать ту самую собаку в той самой стойке. В тот момент его глаза светились и сама жизнь проистекала сквозь каждую клетку его тела. Он был любимцем студентов. Он был один, но никогда не был одинок; у него не было денег, но он никогда не был беден. Он был, пожалуй, единственным преподавателем в университете, который не брал взяток. Ходила байка про то, что в лихие девяностые группа дагестанцев пыталась испугать профессора тем, что выкинут его из окна, если он не поставит им зачет. На их угрозы математик ответил так: «Что ж, значит, я умру за науку». После этого его никто не трогал.
И вспоминается мне мой преподаватель по философии – нудный, надменный, обрюзгший человек, читающий заупокойным голосом тексты учебников без выражения, без цели, без смысла и без понимания, ненавидящий саму философию, свою профессию, да и вообще весь мир. Нужно ли сомневаться, что мир платил ему зависимостью?
Преподаватель преподавателю рознь. Вам какой типаж ближе?
Я к тому, что, вдруг, Вы за деревьями леса не видите. Разве это не счастье – когда наука это Ваша профессия; когда не нужно отрывать часы ото сна для того чтобы прослушать лекции Спицына, Пыжикова, Артамонова, Фурсова или Дугина; когда Ваше увлечение совпадает с Вашими обязанностями; когда Вы можете пересмотреть основы субъективного идеализма и сделать современный вариант «мифа о пещере» в виде «мифа о комнате, человеке, компьютере и интернете». И это все не отходя от станка. Ваша работа и Ваши обязанности могут совпадать с Вашей страстью и увлечениями. Мои – нет. В этом плане я Вам по-хорошему завидую.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Не берусь самостоятельно оценивать свой преподавательский уровень. Это было бы по меньшей мере нескромно, тем более в случае заштатного доцента из затерянного в провинциальной глуши городка. Истинно так, совпадение призвания с жизненной стезей изрядно помогает человеку достичь счастья либо, по крайней мере, своего представления о нем. Тем не менее, выше я в меру своего красноречия попытался прояснить сложившуюся ситуацию, находясь в которой, проводить научные изыскания едва ли представляется возможным, во всяком случае крайне затруднительно. В том числе и в силу банальных материальных причин (и, если кто-то считает, будто научная деятельность довольно малозатратная, это лишь свидетельствует о его плохой осведомленности касательно её нынешних реалий). 

Касательно мифа о комнате. Ни в чем не нуждающиеся Платон и Сократ могли себе позволить сотворить миф о пещере. Их заслужено помнят и возвеличивают. А вот кто сможет назвать имена их современников софистов, истово презираемых упомянутыми глыбами мировой мысли в первую очередь из-за того, что были вынуждены взимать плату за обучение эллинов философии? Никто. Но нам известно, что многие из них добровольно ушли из жизни либо вовсе погибли голодной смертью, не сумев выдержать темп пресловутой общественной агональности греков. Могли они создать нечто подобное диалогам Платона? Пожалуй, нет, по крайней мере до нас подобные творения не дошли. Так что, вновь обращаясь за подсказкой к мудрейшему Экклезиасту, nihil novi sub sole.

----------


## Nabat

> и, если кто-то считает, будто научная деятельность довольно малозатратная, это лишь свидетельствует о его плохой осведомленности касательно её нынешних реалий


  А что нужно то? Ручка, бумага, безлимитный интернет. Нажал кнопку - вот тебе Ипатьевская ПВЛ, Карамзин бы удавился с зависти.



> А вот кто сможет назвать имена их современников софистов


 Я не смогу, поскольку это софистика )
Так-то вы считаете, что трава не растет сквозь асфальт, хотя полно фактов, свидетельствующих об обратном.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> А что нужно то? Ручка, бумага, безлимитный интернет. Нажал кнопку - вот тебе Ипатьевская ПВЛ, Карамзин бы удавился с зависти.


 М, и вправду считаете, что доступность источников (при чем далеко не всех и даже не большей части) вам поможет? А как на счет доступа к новейшим статьям и монографиям, особенно западных ученых? Поездок на конференции? Публикаций в наукометрических базах? Стажировок? Et cetera, et cetera. Имя этому легион. 




> Я не смогу, поскольку это софистика )
> Так-то вы считаете, что трава не растет сквозь асфальт, хотя полно фактов, свидетельствующих об обратном.


 Вот видите, благодаря Платону даже само понятие софистика втоптано в грязь и превращено в ругательное. Хотя, казалось бы, разве Протагор и вправду был недостойным звания мудреца? В целом же, я отнюдь не отрицаю возможности травы с помощью неимоверного упорства пробиться сквозь толщу асфальта. Я веду речь о невозможности этого действа для конкретной травинки, для себя.

----------


## June

> Я веду речь о невозможности этого действа для конкретной травинки, для себя.


 Слово "невозможность", на мой взгляд, не совсем точно описывает действительность. Возможностей у каждого из нас бесконечно много, не хватает мозгов ими воспользоваться.

----------


## Aare

> Возможностей у каждого из нас бесконечно много, не хватает мозгов ими воспользоваться.


 Не думаю, что автор темы испытывает недостаток в мозгах.

----------


## Traumerei

Здравствуйте,  Bы говорите o том что основные Ваши проблемы это одиночество и бедность.  Мне бы хотел задать вопрос - что из этого вы хотели бы решить v первую очередь ?

----------


## Traumerei

На мой взгляд June совершенно прав, поскольку под мозгами  понимается не ckoлько  отсутствие  образование, сколько невозможность увидеть те пути и возможности, которые благодаря мозгу мы должны видеть и приобресть.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Слово "невозможность", на мой взгляд, не совсем точно описывает действительность. Возможностей у каждого из нас бесконечно много, не хватает мозгов ими воспользоваться.


 Смею предположить, что мы оба в определенной мере правы. То бишь действительно, если вести речь о сугубо объективных реалиях нашего мира, то вполне себе допускаю, что они дарят бесчисленный сонм различных возможностей, которые, возможно, даже лежат на самой поверхности, стоит лишь протянуть руку. Однако, если смотреть с точки зрения субъективных способностей конкретной личности, то, полагаю, тут вполне корректно говорить о невозможности «прорастания сквозь асфальт», а уж в силу недостатка интеллекта, жизненных познаний, решительности, удачи либо некого иного качества, это уже не столь важно. Как я уже подмечал выше, да существуют люди, чье естество способно при любых условиях держаться открытого моря успеха и веры в свои силы, даже в то время, когда свирепые ветры невзгод постоянно стремятся выбросить их на предательский берег отчаяния и разочарования. Но есть и такие, кто не смог, кто с позором вышвырнут на этот самый берег. Вот я и являюсь ярким представителем последних.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Здравствуйте,  Bы говорите o том что основные Ваши проблемы это одиночество и бедность.  Мне бы хотел задать вопрос - что из этого вы хотели бы решить v первую очередь ?


 Хм, если вести речь о сегодняшнем дне, то, наверное, это уже не столь важно, ведь я полностью убедился в тщетности попыток обретения, что одного, что другого. Касательно же дней минувших, то, как я и указал в своем первом сообщении, первым делом я пытался позаботиться о хлебе насущном, то есть по заветам прозорливого Маслоу, удовлетворить наиболее примитивные потребности его знаменитой пирамиды.

----------


## Traumerei

То есть Вы пришли на данный форум для того чтобы получить общеизвестные способы ухода из жизни?

Отлично, если мы идем по маслoу то вам не хватает финансовых возможностей...  В чём именно их не хватает? 
Я полагаю именно "хлеб насущный" ( т.е. жильё, питание, одежду) Вы себе можете позволить.

Тогда значит  не хватает возможностей развития...
 Вы часто пишите здесь о том что живете в "провинциальном" городе ...
Как думаете, если бы Вы переехали в "непровинциальный" город, Вам стало бы лучше ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## June

> Смею предположить, что мы оба в определенной мере правы. То бишь действительно, если вести речь о сугубо объективных реалиях нашего мира, то вполне себе допускаю, что они дарят бесчисленный сонм различных возможностей, которые, возможно, даже лежат на самой поверхности, стоит лишь протянуть руку. Однако, если смотреть с точки зрения субъективных способностей конкретной личности, то, полагаю, тут вполне корректно говорить о невозможности «прорастания сквозь асфальт»


 В качестве одной из иллюстраций можно привести открытый американским психологом Мартином Селигманом феномен _Выученная_беспомощность_. В ходе его эксперимента собачки под воздействием электрошока ложились на дно открытой клетки и жалобно скулили, хотя имели физическую возможность из неё выбраться и избежать неприятного воздействия. Справедливо, наверное, говорить и об их субъективной неспособности это сделать. Неспособность можно объяснить как наличием знания “рыпаться бесполезно”, так и нехваткой знания “обстоятельства изменились”.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> То есть Вы пришли на данный форум для того чтобы получить общеизвестные способы ухода из жизни?


 Хм, я ведь в первом же абзаце попытался предельно правдиво раскрыть причину моего появления в здешнем месте. Могу разве что вновь повторить, что «Эти гнетущие ощущения в глубине естества буквально требуют, чтоб я хоть с кем-то ими поделился, а получается так, что поделиться-то и не с кем, кроме как с посетителями одного из затерянных на бескрайних просторах сети форумов.». Вот и вся суть, ничего более.




> Я полагаю именно "хлеб насущный" ( т.е. жильё, питание, одежду) Вы себе можете позволить.


 Увы, но, опять же повторюсь, я едва-едва свожу концы с концами, и ситуация с каждым днем усугубляется, постепенно приближаясь к совсем уж плачевной. 




> Как думаете, если бы Вы переехали в "непровинциальный" город, Вам стало бы лучше ?


 Нет, конечно же. Какой в этом смысл? От себя не сбежишь и внутренние демоны ведь никуда не денутся. Если моя жизнь настолько замшела даже в родных пенатах и среди привычного окружения, то в чуждой обстановке ей и подавно ничего не светит. Так что едва ли у вас есть причины для сарказма.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> В качестве одной из иллюстраций можно привести открытый американским психологом Мартином Селигманом феномен _Выученная_беспомощность_. В ходе его эксперимента собачки под воздействием электрошока ложились на дно открытой клетки и жалобно скулили, хотя имели физическую возможность из неё выбраться и избежать неприятного воздействия. Справедливо, наверное, говорить и об их субъективной неспособности это сделать. Неспособность можно объяснить как наличием знания “рыпаться бесполезно”, так и нехваткой знания “обстоятельства изменились”.


 Может эта аналогия и неплоха, тем более она и вправду ярчайшим образом демонстрирует взаимосвязь между объективной реальностью и субъективным восприятием человека. Ведь современные исследователи считают, будто выученная беспомощность возникает в личности исключительно под воздействием сугубо объективных неподконтрольных индивиду обстоятельств, а дальше уже закрепляется в субъективных метакогнитивных искажениях, социальной тревоге и прочем. Что ещё характерно, если верить последним фундаментальным исследованиям означенной тематике «Learned Helplessness and Depression: Comparison of Skilled Nursing and Assisted Living Facilities» Пола Сьюзика и «Learned Helplessness, Alcohol Abuse, Depression, and Diabetes: A Predictive Study» Артемио Гарсии, на сегодня не существует действенного способа справится с подобной бедой. Когнитивно-бихевиоральный метод Селигмана давно не воспринимается, как эффективный, деятельностный подход либо экзистенциальная терапия по системе Франкла тоже не продемонстрировали впечатляющих результатов. Осталась только профилактика. Вот так субъективное восприятие по сути превращается в вполне себе объективную невозможность выбраться.

----------


## Traumerei

Жаль, что Вы меня, видимо не так поняли...

----------


## Ecclesiastes

В таком случае, если вправду превратно понял ваш посыл, приношу свои извинения. Mea culpa.

----------


## Nabat

Слишком много лимбических желаний, Соломон бы не одобрил)
У Вас нет понимания, что можно работать "в стол" и быть при этом счастливей всех на свете? Зачем вообще тогда весь этот багаж знаний за плечами? 
Чтобы в беседе блеснуть латинским афоризмом?
"Не храбрым — победа, не мудрым — хлеб, и не у разумных — богатство".
Ваши слова как-то не соответствуют Вашему никнейму. Простите.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Тогда уж говорите прямо, не просто работать в стол, а трудится в некоем своем вымышленном мирке, абсолютно оторванном от доступа к современному состоянию в исследовании того, над чем корпишь. 

В целом же, Экклезиаста возмутило бы уже само появление на этом форуме ведь «нет власти у него над днем смерти, и нет избавления в этой борьбе». Соломон в своей беспредельной мудрости мог узреть в суете повод радоваться и усердно трудится, я в силу своего понимания вижу лишь повод скорейшим образом с этой самой суетой покончить.

----------


## Nabat

> трудится в некоем своем вымышленном мирке, абсолютно оторванном от доступа к современному состоянию в исследовании того, над чем корпишь.


  Разве это не есть свобода?



> Соломон в своей беспредельной мудрости мог узреть в суете повод радоваться и усердно трудится, я в силу своего понимания вижу лишь повод скорейшим образом с этой самой суетой покончить.


  Я думаю, он завещал нам получать удовольствие от процесса жизни, осознавая при этом всю её суетность.

----------


## June

> на сегодня не существует действенного способа справиться с подобной бедой.


 Допускаю, что вы правы, и что собачки Селигмана неизлечимы (хотя бы потому, что их никто и не собирался лечить). Тем не менее, мне кажется важным описывать ситуации животного в запертой клетке и в открытой разными терминами. “Невозможность” во втором случае – термин, на мой взгляд, не полезный, хотя она действительно не может.

За год до построения первого в мире паровоза или самолёта можно было сказать то же самое: на сегодня не существует действенного способа построения такого транспортного средства, и это было бы правдой. Но если так мыслить, он бы и не появился никогда.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Разве это не есть свобода?


 Suum cuique, могу лишь снять шляпу перед способными отыскать свободу в подобном эскапизме. Однако в таком случае, по моему скромному разумению, именно окончательный уход из жизни как раз таки будет являть собой высшую форму этого самого эскапизма и окончательное решение любого рода трудностей и забот.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> “Невозможность” во втором случае – термин, на мой взгляд, не полезный, хотя она действительно не может.


 Всё так, однако лично для меня первоочередной представляется не некая полезность той либо иной дефиниции, а вполне себе конкретное положение вещей, что для собаки, которую не пытались излечить, что для представителей рода человеческого, которых пытались и пытаются. При чем положение вещей hic et nunc, а не в некоем прекрасном далеко, которое вполне может наступить либо же нет. И положение вещей, по факту, можно охарактеризовать как «невозможность».

----------


## Traumerei

> Я думаю, он завещал нам получать удовольствие от процесса жизни, осознавая при этом всю её суетность.


 В гедонизме единственная истина мира...

Вернёмся к решению наших задач:

Каждое свое действие желается монетизировать. К  Сожалению в этом приходится делать либо сделку с совестью либо сделку с собственной душой.

Автор А мне вот кажется что вам на первое место нужно вывести необходимость найти нужных людей которые будут восстанавливать , социальные связи что в большинстве случаев могут приводят к желаемому благополучию. решению вопроса финансов, в вашем случае.

----------


## IWNFAMM

Советую Вам перечитать Гессе "Степной волк", мне лично помогает. Или посетите учреждение для оказания паллиативной помощи, поможет немного отойти от теоретизации и заметить как устроена на самом деле жизнь.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Советую Вам перечитать Гессе "Степной волк", мне лично помогает. Или посетите учреждение для оказания паллиативной помощи, поможет немного отойти от теоретизации и заметить как устроена на самом деле жизнь.


 Хм, положим «Степного Волка» впервые мне довелось прочесть очень много лет назад, в оригинале и даже в самом первом издании этого великого произведения. И что с того? Если вас и вправду вдохновляет пример Галлера и, более того, вы черпаете в нем некие витальные силы, могу лишь выразить свое глубочайшее почтение. Сам я чувствую в себе лишь первую часть двойственной натуры Гарри - изломанного фантома с мутными, глядящими внутрь себя глазами и не обладаю даже толикой второй части – решительного звериного начала. Может потому, в отличии от героя Гессе, и не питаю иллюзий касательно того, что когда-нибудь сумею сыграть вновь.

Касательно же хосписов, то мой опыт лицезрения тамошних порядков и плачевного состояния, в котором находятся обитатели упомянутых учреждений, лишь многократно утверждает в мысли поскорее свести счеты с опостылой жизнью, не доводя до подобного.

----------


## Unity

> Ну… Могу только от всей души порадоваться за вас, как за счастливую обладательницу «зрелого, целеустремленного и целенаправленного разума», сумевшую обрести веру, силы, свободу от социальных установок, а также сбросить оковы привычного мышления и способную реализовывать свои проекты. Вообще, всегда отрадно, когда людям благодаря собственному выбору удается уверенно и планомерно продвигаться по твёрдым жизненным ступеням, чтобы остановиться у последней. От младенческой бессознательности к отдохновению старости и закономерному итогу. Однако, вынужден повториться, что я уже попросту не чувствую в себе возможности и не вижу способа совершать волевые усилия, о которых вы ведете речь. Словом, убийственный суховей земной жизни давно спалил бескрайние ландшафты вечной весны моего духа. Вот и всё. Я просто хочу навеки пришвартоваться к последней гавани, а что именно от безысходности, так это лично для меня не столь важно.


 Могу Вас заверить — сие далеко не так. 
Мой, с позволения молвить, «разум» — слаб и неустойчив, словно бы дитя, делающее первые в жизни шаги. Просто раньше — было ещё хуже. Удерживать хоть какое-то сосредоточение на некоторой цели — для меня пытке подобно, ведь «лазерно-тонкий луч» моего сознания всегда норовит вновь переметнуться «на телеканал “тщетность бытия/мировая скорбь & жизнь есмъ страдание”» — и Огромных волевых усилий (сравнимых с физическими) стоит мне «удерживать самолёт на курсе» — к чему-то хорошему, а не разрушительному. Веры у меня нет, ни во что и ни в кого, ни в иных людей, ни в саму себя — веру протезирует мне понимание механики вещей — ну и сама совесть. Силы мои скудны, быстро они истощаются, словно бы во старом, своё отслужившим сотовом аккумуляторе… 
А от следования неким распространённым в обществе заблуждениям меня предостерегает одна интуиция — и аз всегда ощущаю, Чем же только «пахнут» те или иные модели поведения. Оковы мышления — уже срослись с кожей — словно бы оплавленная синтетическая ткань с кожей пострадавшего в ужасном пожаре… *тихо улыбаясь*
Вы идеализируете, утверждая, будто кто-то на что-то способна; вы думаете о ком-то лучше, нежели та есть — это неизбежная ошибка ну и искажение, априори свойственное всяческому «взгляду со стороны»: Вы ведь не бывали в моей коже; не прошли моего пути; не были участником моего прошлого — так о чём же, право, можете Судить Вы? 
То же равно справедливо в Вашем отношении. Не могу знать Вас и подробностей Вашей истории. Одни только домыслы — ну и допущения, выстроенные на шатком фундаменте сиих. 
Да! Всё, что происходит в наших жизнях — происходит лишь благодаря собственному выбору — но мы забываем это в каждое мгновение, когда мы страдаем, когда мы в печали, в щупальцах депрессии!
Помнить Это — значит капитаном быть — ковчега собственной же жизни!
Забыть Это — значит превратиться во раба капризов жизненного шторма — ну и в этом ничего хорошего, достойного сочувствия… 
Это стоит понять и не повторять ошибок.
Волевые усилия или их отсутствие — это всегда Выбор человека, его Решение, его Курс и Управление — кораблём своего тела, разума, сознания — ну и всей Судьбы!
И никто не становится «асом» в этом деле и искусстве в одночасье: нужны годы кропотливой практики. И у Вас, и у меня — оные отсутствуют. Теперь выбор наш незамысловат: либо дале деградировать, ожидая гибели, либо развиваться — либо выбрать третье и стоять на месте, оглашая окрестности воплями своих мучений, тщетных и пустых. 
N.B. Весна ли внутри или осень — стрелки на «часах» человеческой души никогда не останавливаются. Сезоны сменяют друг друга — даже на самых запущенных «планетах», в самых бы, казалось, мёртвых ну и выжженных «внутренних мирах»!..
*тихо & торжественно* Но сердце Человека — выше этого круговорота времени, вышей всей этой алхимии превращения вещей во свои противоположности! Это не просто слова, се моё открытие, да, аз побывала на тех «берегах», над которыми — «иные созвездия» и всё видится под иным углом; в ином, непривычном свете!..
Каждому это по силам — пожелай лишь этого!
Рано ещё, слишком рано падать и сдаваться! Расчётный ресурс Вашей оболочки — далёк от списания… 



> Увы, но, опять же повторюсь, я едва-едва свожу концы с концами, и ситуация с каждым днем усугубляется, постепенно приближаясь к совсем уж плачевной.


 У многих Здесь — такие условия — но что нам препятствует ощущать себя в гармонии с миром и собой, уподобляясь Диогену, жительствующего в бочке, тем не менее, не прекращающего своих изысканий?
Разве движимость/недвижимость, пышные убранства, помпезность досуга — полностью определяют качество нашего существования? Разве обладание виллами/квартирами в мировых столицах, своим автопарком, яхтами и самолётами, целыми бизнес-империями, властью и тому подобное делает людей счастливее? Разве само счастье, аки одно из возможных состояний нашего сознания — это нечто Обусловленное — присутствием или же отсутствием коих-то предметов? Разве быть счастливым или же ненастным — се не суверенный Выбор каждого из нас?



> Жаль, что Вы меня, видимо не так поняли...


 Все всё поняли, могу Вас заверить. Зёрна брошены на ниву — а вот пророст ль они, смогут ли дождаться наступления подходящих условий — это решение оставляется на усмотрение самого Topicstarter’а. 
Ни одно слово не проходит «бесследно» и не остаётся неуслышанным или же непонятым. Иной лишь вопрос, как скоро отважится кто-то применить услышанное — и рискнёт ли вообще?..
Люди — хитрые создания. Они Всё Понимают — но предпочитают бездействовать — ибо ощущать себя вечной «жертвой обстоятельств» куда как приятнее, нежели наречься Солдатом, выхватить свой меч и хладнокровно метнуться навстречу опасности, всему, кое непривычно; всему, чем придётся заняться Впервые…  
Также человек труслив, — несмотря на силу, что ему присуща по праву рождения.
В общем, Человек таков, коим он принимает решение быть — или же казаться. 
И не стоит недооценивать прочих, почитая их глупыми или же непонимающими. 
Получить информацию и воспользоваться ею, применить на практике — не одно и то же.



> В целом же, Экклезиаста возмутило бы уже само появление на этом форуме ведь «нет власти у него над днем смерти, и нет избавления в этой борьбе». Соломон в своей беспредельной мудрости мог узреть в суете повод радоваться и усердно трудится, я в силу своего понимания вижу лишь повод скорейшим образом с этой самой суетой покончить.


 Две крайности. Но есть и золотая середина. Трудиться без суеты — во имя того, что считаешь ценным и достойным. ^_^ 



> Suum cuique, могу лишь снять шляпу перед способными отыскать свободу в подобном эскапизме. Однако в таком случае, по моему скромному разумению, именно окончательный уход из жизни как раз таки будет являть собой высшую форму этого самого эскапизма и окончательное решение любого рода трудностей и забот.


 Отнюдь не решение. Просто уход от проблем, самоотвод, временное отложение извечных проблем — как сказали бы сторонники восточных учений, допускающих возможность сохранения и перерождения огонька нашего сознания. 



> Касательно же хосписов, то мой опыт лицезрения тамошних порядков и плачевного состояния, в котором находятся обитатели упомянутых учреждений, лишь многократно утверждает в мысли поскорее свести счеты с опостылой жизнью, не доводя до подобного.


 Там же, при желании, можно отыскать иные примеры: героического спокойствия и невозмутимости при звуке поступи подбирающейся Смерти — идеалистический стоицизм во плоти! Мужество ну и способность наслаждаться каждым отпущенным тебе мгновением — несмотря на то, что каждое, без исключения, может оказаться последним… 
Как посмотришь — так увидишь… 
Наши глаза, увы — просто зеркала нашего ума, настоль избирательного. На что мы «настроимся» — то и будем замечать. Как себя «запрограммируем» — так и будем действовать…

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Знаете, у меня создается стойкое ощущение, что вы пытаетесь надо мной тонко подтрунивать либо же изящно подшучивать. Иного объяснения написанному у меня нет. Вы пишете общепринято правильные вещи, о том, что всё вокруг зависит сугубо исключительно от выбора и воли человека, что личности всё по силам, что стоит довольствоваться максимально малым, что нужно наслаждаться каждым отпущенным мгновением, и в качестве примера всего перечисленного приводите… Диогена с его изысканиями! Так может стоит тогда уж написать и о том, к чему эти изыскания его привели? Древний мудрец изрек фразу, что «жизнь дело бесполезное, а смерть не зло, ибо в ней нет бесчестья», обмотал голову плащом и удавился. Собака Диоген удавился! А это был поистине человек-глыба, хлебающий воду из луж, после того, как выкинул свой черепок для питья, устыдившись, что другие псы пьют без посуды; который самостоятельно удовлетворял свои сексуальные потребности на рыночной площади, при всем честном люде, а на попытки пристыдить отвечал лишь сожалением, что голод нельзя удовлетворить так же легко; который приходил с огромной рыбой на лекции других философов, вроде Платона, тряся этой рыбой, отвлекая внимание слушателей, после чего заявляя, что раз они отвлекаются, его рыба интереснее лекции; который убил десяток врагов при Херонее. Гвозди бы делать из подобных людей, но даже он пришел к выводу бессмысленности жизни и попросту удавился. Что уж говорить о личностях моего мелкого калибра? Можно вспомнить прямого идеологического предшественника Диогена – Гераклита, который жил так же и пришел к идентичному выводу, обмазался навозом и лег у дороги, где его разорвали бродячие собаки. Можно вспомнить всю школу киников, последователей Диогена, которые поголовно самостоятельно уходили из этого бренного мира. Вот что значит уподобится Диогену.

Вы упоминаете идеалистический стоицизм? Кто были творцами этого понятия? Дионисий, уморивший себя голодом, и Эмпедокл бросившийся в лаву Этны. Кто наиболее соответствовал подобному идеалу? Катон, заколовший себя и Сенека, вскрывший вены на всех конечностях. Для стоиков самостоятельный уход из жизни был честью и если бы я и вправду соответствовал этому идеалу, то уже не писал бы тут… Касательно же восточный учений, где фигурирует концепция перерождения, то, вам ведь тоже должно быть известно, что, если человек, верящий в колесо Сансары понимает, как в моем случае, что карму уже не избыть, а кармическое тело не отсечь, он попросту замаривает себя голодом, в надежде попробовать снова при иных обстоятельствах, et aliis occasionibus, так сказать. Собственно, и большинство Будд ушли в Нирвану именно в результате голодной смерти тленного тела.

Согласен, принцип, Витгенштейна-Кастанеды, гласящий, что всё в жизни условно и наши глаза зеркала, верен. Но для следования ему нужны довольно таки специфические личностные качества и предельно железная воля, коими я уж точно не обладаю. Увы. Так что мне остается лишь развести руками и вспомнить меткие слова классика: «Мы все глядим в Наполеоны. Двуногих тварей миллионы».

----------


## Unity

* Доброго всем времени суток!..
N.B. Заверяю, сего не было и тени в моих намерениях! Не из тех существ аз, кои могут черпать удовольствие[?], унижая кого-то, раня или же «кусая». В моём монистическом мироощущении — все мы — один организм, одни только Бог, расщепившийся на время на отдельные человеческие личности. В Вас вижу я продолжение себя, «повреждённую свою деталь», элемент, нуждающийся во коррекции поведенческих моделей и «перенастройке» — так как текущие параметры управления Вашим «жизненным полётом» ведут к катастрофе, сие безусловно.
Да, для сознания unity образ киников и стоиков — всегда был Идеалом, со тех самых пор, когда я узнала обо их существовании. Предельная мыслимая простота, отрешенность от бессмысленных тех мирских забот, от глупых потребностей своего вымышленного ego (питающегося единственно нездоровым самоутверждением посредством Страданий & противопоставлений Себя Остальному), устремление к Свободе и презрение & пренебрежение к нравам и обычаям толпы, безыскусность и простосердечие в деле изреченья Истины, описанья фактов, кои неугодны обществу и индивидуумам, это устремление всегда показать иным «прочую сторону медали», кою упускают те, занимая некую позицию!.. Вектор сего поведения — сродни тому, что использовали мастера буддизма и дзэн, «разрушая привязанность к ratio» у своих учеников просто иллюстрацией того, что суждения нашего ума — завсегда абстрактны, произвольно избранные, оторванные от Истины — и они показывали это, просто подавая мысли, выстроенные на основе принципа «от противного»!..
Просто поразительно, что почти две с половиною тысячи лет назад[!] люди могли подойти ко таким Высотам мудрости и мысли, к этаким пророческим Прозрениям!..
Верно, несомненно, что многие философы древности приходили к саморазрушению вследствие усталости от того, что мы именуем жизнью. Это был их выбор, их законное право — и мы располагаем таким же; мы можем уйти из этой планеты в любое мгновение. 
Но не всегда это правильно, морально, красиво. 
Так что, кажется, даже смерть должна быть Уместной ну и Своевременной. Пока человек может служить Обществу, может дарить Пользу — рано погибать — так мне почему-то кажется. 
Вы (в моих глазах и моих воззрениях) — словно древо, кое покамест не дало «урожай» свой прочим.
Возразить Вы вправе, что никто не Должен служить кому-либо — ну и сами киники ратовали за свободу личности и её отход ото социальных уз, от оков семьи, от цепей ложных убеждений. Сие правда, но… 
Речь идёт о добровольном выборе — дальнейшего своего Пути. 
Умерев — что Вы только выиграете? И, оставшись на Земле — разве не сумеете Вы стать одним с тех преподавателей, лекции которых — праздник для студентов? Разве это не блистательная Возможность — проявить себя, оставить свой след в истории?..
Разве только это можно назвать «бесполезным»?..
P.S. Относительно восточной теории о реинкарнации — людей к миру материи привязывают Желания. Путы прошлых своих прегрешений можно иссечь и испепелить в ходе одной только жизни — отказавшись от продукции новых пожеланий, осознав всю тщетность голода и жажды, кои истязали прежде. И уйти в ниббану возможно при жизни — просто осознав всю тщетность прежней той своей игры в мирское, верования в «правдивость» иллюзии. 
Кажется, в этом стезя ко Спасению, — и подсказки, подводящие ко ней, щедро так «разбросаны» в каждом из учений мудрости независимо от века и культуры, личности создателя некого учения. 
Жить, не будучи пленником печали — ну и уходить, не тая сожалений, нереализованных мечтаний, коих-то постыдных желаний и тому подобного. 
Мы способны скрыть это от прочих, свою «подноготную» — только не от Бога, не от своей Совести!..
Умирать добровольно — прелестно — но только в особенном состоянии души, в особенном расположенье духа, стойком и возвышенном, а не трепещущем, жалком — с чётким осознанием выполненных целей. 
P.P.S. Нет необходимости в коей-то железной воле, чтобы видеть ну и понимать самоочевидное: Глаза — зеркала — и Образ Мира/остальных людей — это также отражение — самих же себя.
Понимая это, сие уже не забыть.

----------


## Юбераллес

А прикольно, прикольно читать все это.  
Эдакий умственный онанизм, всепоглащающий и беспощадный.
Когда я, во время работы черпаю гавно ( не в переносном , а в прямом смысле - есть такая профессия. Чистильщик канализации 
и очистных сооружений паросилового хозяйства, чистом гавно мы там целыми днями -плоды цивилизации
 за сто пятьдесят долларов в месяц) 
Я иногда размышляю об Экклезиасте. Этот мужик там много чего умного сказал ( в Библии).
Он там единственный мне нравится. И зря автор темы выбрал такой ник. Зря. Совсем не понял о чем там Экклезиаст говорил.

Университетов мы не кончали, это да.
Но Экклезиаста ( из Библии) понимаем очень туго.

И в этой связи хочется вспомнить Варлама Шаламова. Как то раз он сказал такую интересную вещь.
Он сказал, что совсем не понимает всех этих интеллигентов вроде Ахматовой и тд. Всех тех , кто кончались жизнь самоубийством 
из за своей "ненужности и бессмысленности бытия". Совсем не понимает. Потому, что слишком грозен был ад жизни, который он 
Проходил. Таким мелочам, как саморефлексия, здесь нет места. Тут бы выжить, тут берет власть не неокортекс , а нечто более глубокое
Тут рад самым тривиальным вещам. И я вот сейчас очень хорошо его понимаю. И Джека Лондона тоже.

А так то, со всяким может случится. Я вот как то вешался в припадке алкогольного психоза. Это обычная вещь.( правда кабель 3 на 2,5 - не самый 
Удачный выбор, потому и оборвался . Но, ощущения незабываемые)

Я к чему веду. Один кто то умный сказал, что по настоящему счастлив тот, кто все потерял. Ибо больше терять нечего.
А тут одна рефлексия и перманентное нытье о несбыточном. Раздраженные потребители в супермаркете жизни.
А жизнь не супермаркет. 
Смысла жизни нет. ( читайте того же Экклезиаста или Шаламова ) У Шаламова есть замечательный рассказ о том, что смысла жизни нет.

И напоследок, один дзенский коан.
Как то раз, один ученик сел в медитации на первом этаже. А над ним в полу была дырка для туалета. 
И кто то туда наладил, прямо ему на голову. Но ученик продолжал сидеть.
Когда позвали Мастера, тот сказал - " Некоторые говорят, что он мудрец, а некоторые говорят, что у него на голове дерьмо"

Кто поймет смысл этого, тот поймёт все

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Unity, смею заметить, у вас некое собственное восприятие мыслей древних мыслителей, которое как-то слабо соотносится с тем, что написано в их трудах. К примеру, восточная философская и религиозная традиции вообще не знают понятия греха, потому едва ли стоит в её разрезе вести речь о «путах прошлых прегрешений». Да и едва ли стоит противопоставлять стоицизм рациональности, поскольку, это, по сути синонимы. В этом ведь суть учения стоиков, что лишь с опорой на предельно рациональный разум и железную волю можно противостоять злобному, неумолимому, всемогущему миру, который преследует человека, терзая муками преисподней. Именно такова доктрина стоиков. Не менее странно размышлять о учениях стоиков и киников в одном разрезе, поскольку школы эти антагонистичные и истово ненавидящие друг друга.

Но это всё ерунда. Суть в ином. Вы пытаетесь доказать необходимость пытаться, продолжать путь, нащупывать тропинку, однако в подтверждение своих слов приводите личностей, вроде Диогена, которые пришли к выводу об абсолютной бессмысленности жизни, поскольку они жаждали совершенства, а вокруг торжествовала пошлость. И ушли они из жизни именно по причине этого осознания, а отнюдь не потому, что реализовали все свои желания и мечты.  Вот в чем противоречие. В этом же и ответ на ваш вопрос, что же я выиграю? Выиграю избавление от всего, что гнетет и мучает меня сейчас, избавление от безысходности, сил на борьбу с которой уже попросту не осталось.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Что ж, уважаемый Юбераллес, спасибо за мнение. Я искренне рад, что вы разобрались в истинном посыле Экклезиаста получше, чем я, читающий его творение в оригинале, но, оказывается, ничего в этом не смыслящий. Тем не менее, уж не обессудьте, всё же оставлю за собой право брать такой псевдоним, который предельно близок моему внутреннему состоянию.  Также искренне рад, что вы понимаете Лондона, у которого львиная доля творчества («Мартин Иден», «Джек Ячменное Зерно») посвящена теме самоубийства из-за отсутствия хоть каких-то, даже самых пустяковых, причин пребывания в этом тленном мире, наряду с несовершенством общества, чьими устоями управляют корыстолюбие, страх и продажность. Да и сам он, напомню, самостоятельно свел счеты с жизнью, прибегнув к золотой инъекции. В целом же, мне остается только повторить, suum cuique, каждому свое. Вы радуетесь малому, не видите и малейшей пользы в самокопании, не подвержены иссушающему влиянию черной меланхолии, чудесно. Но может не стоит всех мерить своей меркой и судить своим судом, презирая тех, кто не соответствует вашим взглядам на существование в этом мире? Есть такие личности, как вы, но есть и те, кто, как писал апостол Павел «видят, как бы сквозь тусклое стекло», не все могут убить свою метафизическую мать по заветам Лао-Цзы, каждому свое. В одном я всецело с вами соглашусь, смысла жизни нет, а, следовательно, и смысла жить нет.

----------


## Unity

Sorry за неточность во формулировке дум. Под «грехом» подразумевалось то, что именуется (негативной) «кармой», воздаянием от самой реальности, уравновешивающей все наши деяния коей-то «обратной связью»; нечто, о чём весьма пожалеем после. Ну и, вероятно, избирательное естество моё взяло из доктрин древних любомудров исключительно лишь то, что можно назвать Полезным: пункты, например, о железной воле ну и скепсисе к тому, чем живёт публика окрест нас — ну и вычеркнуло те, в коих поведение ветхих мудрецов вдруг уподоблялось свойственному юным институткам со разбитым сердцем. 
Ну а в отношенье Мира, «злобного & беспощадного» — Красота (равно как уродство, злоба и бесчеловечность) — во глазах смотрящего. Каждый видит мир не таким, коим он есть, но таким, каким сам является. Если древние мыслители выбирали в Жизни подмечать лишь худшее — что же, сего было (ну и остаётся/будет оставаться) вдоволь, — но се не единственное, с чего состоит ткань нашей Реальности! Есть и положительное, чего люди, тотально зациклившиеся на чём-то отрицательном, попросту не замечают. 
Далеко не каждый, себя причисляющий к некой философской школе, этого достоин — о чём говорит склонность сиих к склокам со инакомыслящими из тех лагерей, жизненные кредо коих-то чем-то отличались. Сложно наречь «мудрым» сие поведение и «правдивыми» выводы таких, — скорей, инфантильным, низменным, незрелым, полным ксенофобии, таким «человеческим» — во самом вульгарном смысле. 
* Нет, аз не пытаюсь что-то донести Вам, это было бы противоправным, прям таки насильственным. Просто освещаю мнение, что мы, люди — словно бы машины, ну и разум наш — будто бы операционная система. От долгой эксплуатации в ней накапливаются сбои и ошибки & это приводит ко краху системы. Ко самоубийству. Се — не Предназначение, не злой Рок или Неизбежность. Просто вариант, один из возможных — ну и, очевидно, далеко не лучший. 
Подавая пример Древних, я пыталась обратить внимание на То, Как Же Они Жили, а не лишь на то, чем же завершились долгие пути их. Ну а завершились гибелью, вполне добровольной — это удел смертных, увы, неизбежный — ну и мудрецы, бесспорно, сами выбрали тому день & час. 
И что-то подсказывает мне, что Ушли они не в плену отчаянья, не в пылу безумия, не в слезах от горя — ну и не жалея о своём пройденном пути.
Смерть — се и казнь подлеца на виселице, ну и остановка сердца старца в полуночной тьме, автокатастрофа. Но философы не стали дожидаться «таймера» Судьбы, они сами смело шагнули навстречу Неизбежности — вряд ли Убегая от несовершенства Жизни или же непонимания свои окружением. Умерли, скорее, с чётким осознанием выполненного «долга» — и без задней мысли, чтобы имена их стали нарицательными ну и подавались аки аргумент в дискуссиях с тезисом «жизнь есть боль, следственно, она нечто бесполезное». Через призму гедонизма или эгоизма — да. Но если отбросить призмы и разоружить ранее затемнённые «светофильтрами» идей глаза, то увидеть сможем, что вся наша Жизнь… 
Это Чудо… 
Дар… 
Причастность к «Промыслу Господнему»… 
Вы ведь это понимаете в глубине души…

----------


## Юбераллес

> Что ж, уважаемый Юбераллес, спасибо за мнение. Я искренне рад, что вы разобрались в истинном посыле Экклезиаста получше, чем я, читающий его творение в оригинале, но, оказывается, ничего в этом не смыслящий. Тем не менее, уж не обессудьте, всё же оставлю за собой право брать такой псевдоним, который предельно близок моему внутреннему состоянию.  Также искренне рад, что вы понимаете Лондона, у которого львиная доля творчества («Мартин Иден», «Джек Ячменное Зерно») посвящена теме самоубийства из-за отсутствия хоть каких-то, даже самых пустяковых, причин пребывания в этом тленном мире, наряду с несовершенством общества, чьими устоями управляют корыстолюбие, страх и продажность. Да и сам он, напомню, самостоятельно свел счеты с жизнью, прибегнув к золотой инъекции. В целом же, мне остается только повторить, suum cuique, каждому свое. Вы радуетесь малому, не видите и малейшей пользы в самокопании, не подвержены иссушающему влиянию черной меланхолии, чудесно. Но может не стоит всех мерить своей меркой и судить своим судом, презирая тех, кто не соответствует вашим взглядам на существование в этом мире? Есть такие личности, как вы, но есть и те, кто, как писал апостол Павел «видят, как бы сквозь тусклое стекло», не все могут убить свою метафизическую мать по заветам Лао-Цзы, каждому свое. В одном я всецело с вами соглашусь, смысла жизни нет, а, следовательно, и смысла жить нет.


 Нет, я вовсе не презирают Вас.
Тут другое. Вы как будто описываете часть меня самого, которая меня и убивает. Я скорее полемизирую
С этой частью.

Тут обо мне стоит сказать. Мне под полтинник. Жена давно ушла, детей нет, друзей
 и денег тоже, хотя когда то это было. Был небольшой бизнес в Москве.
Сейчас живу в таком же Мухосранске, как и Вы, работаю в максимально инфернальном 
Месте за копейки.
Причина этого- эндогенная депрессия осложненная алкоголизмом, как следствие.
Штука эта жёсткая, нечто подобное тому, что Вы описали о своём состоянии, только намного 
Хуже, буквально двигаться тяжело бывает, побриться становиться подвигом . Лечился и не раз,
Но там не все так просто, и это неизлечимо, 
. И конечно же попытки суицида, без этого там не обходиться.
С Джеком Лондоном было подобное.

Так вот.
Главным образом мешает жить именно саморефлексия и как бы сравнение себя с окружающим.
Попытки найти смысл и поддержать образ себя.
Вот это веная смерть для меня. 

Поэтому я разработал несколько правил выживания в депрессии.
Правило первое- не забывать где ты и в какой ситуации. А ситуация ничем не отличается
От выживания в диких условиях. То же самое, как если бы ты оказался на необитаемом
Острове. Поэтому главное- не смотреть на других людей, не сравнивать, не размышлять,
Не оценивать . Вот они, это они, а ты как бы за тысячи километров и вообще они как 
Призраки  , до них нет дела. 
Иначе, сразу же начнётся сравнение себя с другими и это будет катастрофа.
Эта кислота отравит мозг , ибо невыносимо чувствовать себя неудачником.
А чувство поражения ,это только продукт неправильного взгляда на вещи. Правильное 
видение реальности в том, что это экстремальное выживание в полном одиночестве . Критерии общества
ко мне не подходят. Все социальные статусы, оценки, сравнения, и тд должны быть отброшены.
Потому , что я никто. Пыль под ногами, без чувства собственной значимости и достоинства
, просто элемент пейзажа. Когда ты никто, тогда совершенно ничего не страшно и можно все.
Это и значит потерять все. А иначе сразу же начнётся танец с суицидом.
И вот в этом состоянии, как ни странно, все меняется и можно действовать 
черезвычайно эффективно. Например, я тут двигаю с нуля сразу несколько вариантов
Заработать денег, тех что раньше и в голову не приходили. Никогда бы не подумал,
что я буду этим зарабатывать. Говночерпием ( чистильщик отстойников) я буду не всегда, 
ну хоть попытаюсь.

Это и есть то, что помогает каждый раз вставать из очередного днища, когда ты натурально 
не уверен, что на хлеб будет.
Сколько этих днищ было и будет, тоже неважно ,потому что в этом нет смысла.

Предвижу вопрос, зачем все это , если смысла нет? Зачем эта борьба с болезнью,
с обстоятельствами, с болью, с ежедневным позором нашей жизни? Старина Экклезиаст 
был прав, все тлен, и в целом страданий больше, чем удовольствий ( если учесть , что за 
удовольствия надо платить, то может быть и намного больше)
Зачем все это?

И тут есть один ответ на вопрос. Но не с точки зрения смысла и выгоды.
Этот ответ простой. 
Борьба должна продолжаться просто потому, что это красиво. Красиво блин, вот и ответ.
Красиво не для других, плевать на других. Просто красиво.
Когда ты в полном ничтожестве, одиночестве, без сил, без надежды, в очередной раз 
встаешь, это красиво.
Джек Лондон был настоящий боец, но он боролся ради цели и это его сгубило. Он добился цели
и депрессия его доканала. 

Понятие "красиво" лежит вне плоскости постигаемой умом. 
Тут следует привести пример из Кастанеды. 

Когда индейский воин чувствовал, что пора умирать, он уходил в пустынное место и 
там танцевал. Танцевал танец , в котором рассказывал о всех победах и поражениях
в своей жизни. Не важно, каких ( для кого то и мелочь , это победа)
И смерть была единственным зрителем, он для неё танцевал. Это чертовски красиво.
Я нечто подобное и имею в виду. 

А насчёт заработка преподаванием, это конечно нужно менять. Я могу накидать вариантов,
тут главное не зацикливаться на одном.

----------


## IWNFAMM

Меня хосписы в уныние не ввергают, если человек смертельно болен и страдает от этого можно последовать примеру Габриэль Витткоп, великолепной писательницы. Согласно Булгакову страшнее всего то, что человек смертен внезапно, и всё что есть у него: любовь, здоровье, материальные ценности может пропасть в 1 мгновение, так что не стоит драматизировать. Я вообще не склонна к подобной рефлексии и когда все достает включаю режим "х*й на всё, вот и всё", помогает, правда нарисовывается еще больше проблем. Но эмоциональная разгрузка потрясающая, хотя может это и болезнь. Возможно Ваша тонкая душевная организация и способствовала выбору именно гуманитарных наук. Я технарь, нам как-то проще, хотя % самоубийц у нас не меньше.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Unity, нет. Не понимаю. Ни в глубине души, ни на поверхности души, ни где бы то ни было ещё. Я не верю ни в идеи теодицеи и устройства всего по некоему разумному, доброму и, безусловно, правильному замыслу, Бога или кого-то ещё, ни в идеи пантеизма и принадлежности всего и вся к этому замыслу и единой мировой гармони. Вы можете найти стержень в этих идеях, а вот я на это уже не способен.

Юбераллес, то же самое могу ответить и вам. Можете вы черпать силы для жизни в мнимой красоте собственной борьбы и предстоящему исходу из грязи в князи? Что же почет и уважение вам. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, как писала вечно печальная ирландка Хангерфолд. Можете строить жизнь, подобно индейскому воину и человеку силы из трудов Кастанеды, достигнув безупречности духа, отсутствия индульгирования, использования смерти, как советчика? Мое восхищение. Но дело в том, что даже согласно слов дона Хуана, стать воином мало кому дано и их уже почт и не осталось. Да и нет знания без нагваля. Зато количество самоубийств среди индейцев обоих Америк на 300-500 процентов выше средней температуры по больнице и покидают они пределы этого мира явно без танца-рассказа о том тяжелом труде, каким была их жизнь. Немудрено, ведь обращаясь к тому же Кастанеде, мы - беспомощные создания, окруженные непостижимыми и неумолимыми силами. Я свои беспомощность преодолеть уже попросту неспособен, уж тем более с опорой на постулируемые вами идеалы. Моя жизнь, как театр Ионеско - абсурдна, смешна, ничтожна и несчастна и ничего красивого в выживании посреди подобного я попросту не вижу.

IWNFAMM, может вы и правы. Возвращаясь к творчеству Гёте, которого я упоминал в начале этой темы: «люди страдали бы гораздо меньше, если бы не развивали в себе так усердно силу воображения, не припоминали бы без конца прошедшие неприятности, а жили бы безобидным настоящим». Вот только жаль, что способ госпожи Витткоп недоступен всем желающим.

----------


## Unity

*горестно качает головой* Увы, я капитулирую перед твёрдостью Ваших убеждений… 
Напоследок хочется сказать лишь, что… это мироощущение — это нечто Большее, нежели набор красочных/прелестных Идей, надёрганных произвольно с различных источников. Это отзвук Истины, имхо… Той же, кою порой нарекают Совестью — коя подсознательно и автоматически обезопашивает нас ото совершения неких девиантных действий, низких, аморальных, противоестественных… 
Если Вы утратили «компас» этот в сердце… то ничто уже не поможет.
*медленный поклон*
Спасибо, что… жили.

----------


## June

> буквально двигаться тяжело бывает, побриться становиться подвигом


 Тоже замечал за собой подобное. Иной раз встанешь, вроде и поспал, и поел, а сил нет даже на самые элементарные действия. А бывает – и силы есть, и дела делаются, и планы рождаются. И причина такой перемены не видна, как будто и нет её, хотя, на самом деле, есть.




> Если быть предельно искренним, то сам не до конца понимаю по какой же причине пишу сюда.


 Некоторые считают, что творческое самовыражение лечит.

*Ecclesiastes*, а есть ли примеры успешного использования знаний, которыми вы обладаете? Возможно, не в вашем городе/стране, а где либо ещё в мире? И каким вам виделось ваше светлое будущее лет 10-15-20 назад?

----------


## Ecclesiastes

June, надеюсь с моей стороны не будет слишком бестактным уточнить, что именно вы подразумеваете под «успешным использованием знаний»? 

Касательно же дел минувших лет, то даже не знаю стоит ли их ворошить, тем более, ничего уже не исправить и мой поезд давно ушел, увы. «Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end». Впрочем, если вкратце, то моя история из банальных и встречающихся повсеместно. Я довольно рано стал грезить великими научными достижениями, истово веря, что сумею встать в один ряд с титанами человеческой мысли и внести свою лепту в мировое достояние моего увлечения. Не сказать даже, что мои надежды были совсем уж беспочвенными. Как бы там ни было, к примеру, удавалось занимать призовые места, а то и побеждать на разного рода республиканских и международных научных олимпиадах, конкурсах научных работ и прочем. Тем не менее, видимо, в итоге свернул не туда, не хватило упорства, настойчивости, силы характера, удачи, а может ещё чего-то в этом роде, но оказался не нужным даже родной Alma Mater  и в итоге оказался там, где нахожусь поныне. Что характерно, из плеяды юношей бледных с взглядом горящим, представителей самых разных уголков мира, которые были моими коллегами-конкурентами по вышеуказанным мероприятиям, судьбы сложились очень по-разному. Кто-то уже заведует кафедрами в престижных университетах, кто-то является довольно известными и успешными журналистами, кто-то просто обеспечил себе более-менее сытую жизнь обывателя, кого-то уже нет в живых, а кто-то, вроде меня, остался у разбитого корыта (только размер корыт немного варьируется) и лишним на празднике жизни. Собственно, всё вышеописанное утверждает меня в несомненной верности вывода сурового Германа Мелвилла - все мы живём на свете обвитые гарпунным линём. Каждый рождён с верёвкой на шее, кому-то она натирает шею, а кому-то нет, у кого-то она затягивается быстрее, у кого-то медленней, а кто-то затягивает её сам.

----------


## Dementiy

> Хм, я ведь в первом же абзаце попытался предельно правдиво раскрыть причину моего появления в здешнем месте. Могу разве что вновь повторить,
> что «Эти гнетущие ощущения в глубине естества буквально требуют, чтоб я хоть с кем-то ими поделился, а получается так, что поделиться-то и не с кем, кроме как с посетителями одного из затерянных на бескрайних просторах сети форумов.».
> Вот и вся суть, ничего более.


 Поделитесь со мной. 
Я нечасто захожу в интернет, но обещаю, что буду слушать.

А почему Екклесиаст? Почему не Иов? 
Это же его тема.

Кстати, насчет Иова. Всегда хотел услышать продолжение. Ведь "спор" Иова с Богом так ничем и не разрешился.
Иов просто испугался грозной тучи и "спасовал" перед мощной стихией.
Понятное дело, что у автора книги Иова просто не нашлось честного ответа, но мы-то живые (настоящие) люди.
Не хотите ли продолжить?

----------


## June

> June, надеюсь с моей стороны не будет слишком бестактным уточнить, что именно вы подразумеваете под «успешным использованием знаний»?


 Вы писали о скудном финансировании учебного заведения, в котором преподаёте, и мне захотелось понять: а можно ли найти вашим знаниям более достойное применение и известны ли вам подобные прецеденты? Могу сформулировать вопрос иначе: тому, что вы преподаёте, учат с какой целью? Воспитать новых преподавателей, или есть варианты?

На мой взгляд, вы неплохо складываете слова в предложения – полезный навык для публициста, блогера или писателя. Знание иностранных языков и истории может пригодиться переводчику или экскурсоводу. Варианты, перечисленные вами – работа на кафедре и журналистика. Я предлагаю порассуждать, чисто теоретически, какие профессии можно добавить в этот список и чего вам не хватает для овладения ими?

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Поделитесь со мной. 
> Я нечасто захожу в интернет, но обещаю, что буду слушать.
> 
> А почему Екклесиаст? Почему не Иов? 
> Это же его тема.
> 
> Кстати, насчет Иова. Всегда хотел услышать продолжение. Ведь "спор" Иова с Богом так ничем и не разрешился.
> Иов просто испугался грозной тучи и "спасовал" перед мощной стихией.
> Понятное дело, что у автора книги Иова просто не нашлось честного ответа, но мы-то живые (настоящие) люди.
> Не хотите ли продолжить?


 Хм, собственно, я и поделился в самом начале. Касательно же Экклезиаста, то объяснение кроется в том, что мне чрезвычайно близок его взгляд на мир, главным образом сентенция, что всё вокруг лишь vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas, суета сует и прочая суета. Только вот у нас с Соломоном разные выводы. Он считает, что суетность мира должна подвигнуть нас не искать смысл либо справедливость, но все свои мысли и чувства, все, что в нас есть самого лучшего, принести в жертву богобоязненности, труду, смирению и радости самым мизерным вещам. Я же считаю, что подобное устройство нашего тленного мира служит самым что ни на есть весомым поводом его покинуть. Так что хоть и мироощущение у нас с древним царем схоже, но вот мой внутреннее состояние скорее ближе к строчкам неоднократно поминаемого тут Гёте, посвященным как раз вышеуказанной фразе Экклезиаста: «Und mir behagt' es nirgends recht; Die Kost war fremd, das Bett war schlecht, Niemand verstand mich recht. (Не приживался я нигде, спал плохо, плохо ел везде, был одинок в беде.)». 

Касательно Иова, то, помилуйте, какая уж тут близость? Он изображен многомудрым, праведным и практически идеальным представителем рода людского, настолько, что, как свидетельствует Иезекииль, благодаря этому будет даже избавлен от великой скорби. Его беды произошли не по его вине, а исключительно по попущению Божьему, виновником же моих несчастий является никто иной, как я сам. Да и «спор», мне кажется, разрешил в свое время Августин Блаженный, писавший, что мир необъятен. Мы никогда не сможем понять его. Мы никогда не разгадаем его тайну. И уж тем более нам никогда не постичь разумом Бога и то, почему он направляет свою благодать на тех либо иных людей, порой кажущихся совсем недостойными этого. А значит и роптать на несправедливость провидения бессмысленно.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Вы писали о скудном финансировании учебного заведения, в котором преподаёте, и мне захотелось понять: а можно ли найти вашим знаниям более достойное применение и известны ли вам подобные прецеденты? Могу сформулировать вопрос иначе: тому, что вы преподаёте, учат с какой целью? Воспитать новых преподавателей, или есть варианты?
> 
> На мой взгляд, вы неплохо складываете слова в предложения – полезный навык для публициста, блогера или писателя. Знание иностранных языков и истории может пригодиться переводчику или экскурсоводу. Варианты, перечисленные вами – работа на кафедре и журналистика. Я предлагаю порассуждать, чисто теоретически, какие профессии можно добавить в этот список и чего вам не хватает для овладения ими?


 К чему эти теоретизирования? Варианты есть, да и прецеденты бывают различные, но я ведь в самом начале без обиняков указал, что пытался наладить своё материальное состояние самым разным образом, но увы, везде потерпел полнейшую неудачу, всё начинания завершились полнейшим крахом. Сейчас у меня уже нет ни воли, ни веры, чтоб продолжать биться об лед, тем более, когда речь идет не о некой конкретной соломинке, а о определенных гипотетических возможностях для самореализации.

----------


## Dementiy

*Ecclesiastes*, это все не то, не главное. Вы же сами понимаете.
Если тема продолжается, значит что-то еще недосказано, иначе она бы закончилась одним единственным постом в начале.
Что недосказано?

Жизнь была несправедлива? Так скажите это прямо, чего ходить вокруг да около. 
И это именно проблема Иова, когда он столкнулся с бедами ни за что ни про что.
Что там придумал Августин Блаженный по этому поводу? Да какая разница?
Тем более, утверждение о непознаваемости Бога ничего нового не привносит в спор Иова.
Для Вас это решение проблемы? Даже для меня оно не годится, хотя я не настолько пессимистичен сегодня.

Я хочу знать, что Вы сами (лично) думаете об этом.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> *Ecclesiastes*, это все не то, не главное. Вы же сами понимаете.
> Если тема продолжается, значит что-то еще недосказано, иначе она бы закончилась одним единственным постом в начале.
> Что недосказано?
> 
> Жизнь была несправедлива? Так скажите это прямо, чего ходить вокруг да около. 
> И это именно проблема Иова, когда он столкнулся с бедами ни за что ни про что.
> Что там придумал Августин Блаженный по этому поводу? Да какая разница?
> Тем более, утверждение о непознаваемости Бога ничего нового не привносит в спор Иова.
> Для Вас это решение проблемы? Даже для меня оно не годится, хотя я не настолько пессимистичен сегодня.
> ...


 Не стоит мне приписывать некое понимание, которое на самом деле отсутствует. Я предельно пространно и без утаек либо недосказанности изложил свою ситуацию в само начале. А то, что тема не затухла сразу же, так я не против побеседовать с здешними обитателями, раз покамест пребываю среди живых. Также вынужден повторится, раз вам показалось что-то в моем изложении двузначным. Я ни в коем разе не ропчу на несправедливость жизни, мира и прочего; не виню в сложившейся ситуации ни провидение, ни высшие силы, ни единую живую душу, кроме самого себя.

Касательно Иова, то если вас не устраивает пояснение Августина, то сами и ищите иное, подходящее под собственные мировоззренческие концепции. Меня же более чем удовлетворяет идея этого патера церкви о принципиальной невозможности понимания человеком замысла божьего и, уж тем более, его действий и того, кому он дарует благодать, а кому испытания, вне зависимости от заслуг.

----------


## Dementiy

> Я предельно пространно и без утаек либо недосказанности изложил свою ситуацию в само начале.


 Вот эту "пространность" я и призываю Вас снять. Если жить осталось недолго, то почему Вы даже сейчас продолжаете прятаться за витиеватыми рассуждениями: "Я не я и корова не моя"? 



> Также вынужден повторится, раз вам показалось что-то в моем изложении двузначным. Я ни в коем разе не ропчу на несправедливость жизни, мира и прочего; не виню в сложившейся ситуации ни провидение, ни высшие силы, ни единую живую душу, кроме самого себя.


 Не верю. (с)
Винить себя невозможно в принципе. Можно винить только какую-то часть себя, но другая (обвиняющая) сторона личности всегда считает себя невиновной, потому что чувствует себя враве выносить приговор. Ведь ваше инертное и слабое "я" (как можно предположить, вы сами его называете), - это тоже часть мира. Но тогда кто же тот, кто дал этому "я" такую оценку?



> Касательно Иова, то если вас не устраивает пояснение Августина, то сами и ищите иное, подходящее под собственные мировоззренческие концепции.


 Пояснение Августина не годится, потому что оно касается непознаваемости человеком "путей Божиих", но проблема-то в другом. Проблема в том, должны ли мы придерживаться "правил игры", если другая сторона их не соблюдает? Если ваши завышенные требования к самому себе не соответствуют вашим возможностям, то должны ли вы и дальше их предъявлять? Кто установил эти планки/правила, которые настолько жестки, что вам проще покончить с собой, чем их проигнорировать?

Я не хочу искать. 
Я хочу услышать серьезную аргументацию от Вас. Зря вы что ли в философский (исторический) факультет закончили?

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Dementiy, послушайте, чего вы пытаетесь добиться? Не верите мне и считаете, будто бы в моем рассказе присутствует некая недосказанность? Ваше право, тем не менее, повторюсь, я ситуацию изложил в полной мере и ничего сверх этого нет, следовательно, ничего сверх этого я и не прибавлю при всем желании. В ваших моральных координатах непременно должна присутствовать личностная дихотомия «обвинитель-обвиняемый»? Чудесно, но это сугубо ваши субъективные воззрения и не стоит их проецировать на всё человечество и, в данном случае, на меня, поскольку я вижу свою индивидуальность вполне себе цельной, без подобной дуальности, как и её вину.

Касательно Иова, то, вновь повторюсь, мне представляется пояснение Августина более чем всеобъемлющим. То бишь, в разрезе библейской картины мира, человек может следовать правилам игры, может нет, предопределенного для него, того самого пресловутого praedeterminatio, это не изменит, что показывает пример другого персонажа Святого Писания - Ионы.  А далее, если действительность угнетает человека, делая его существование поистине невыносимым, тот тут уж он, поскольку люди существа нравственно-свободные, может смириться, может не ставить вообще никаких планок, а, как советовал Бенедикт Нурсийский, ora et labora, просто молиться и трудиться, но может и решить, что он из тех, qui mori tutus putat и именно смерть для него благо. Зависит от конкретной личности.

----------


## June

Ecclesiastes, на мой взгляд, некоторая недосказанность в ваших рассуждениях присутствует. Вы в первом посте выносите себе обвинительный приговор:




> При этом я прекрасно осознаю, что главный источник всех приключившихся со мной бед таится исключительно во мне самом. В моих modus vivendi и modus operandi, в постоянной саморефлексии, в социальной неприспособленности et cetera. Я сам сковал цепь собственных несчастий.


 Но подробного описания совершённых преступлений не приводите. Разве, например, саморефлексия – такое уж преступление, что каждый её обладатель обречён остаться у разбитого корыта? В результате я не понял – вы знаете, в какой момент свернули не туда, но не хотите раскрывать душу нараспашку, либо это больше похоже на “за что сижу, по совести, не знаю, но прокуроры, видимо, правы”?

Ещё пытался понять, почему меня резанула фраза “действительность угнетает человека”? Наверное потому, что в паре “человек” и “действительность” волей обладает только человек, и именно он выбирает себе как действительность, так и оценку её воздействия на себя. Я сейчас пишу про людей с двумя руками, двумя ногами и “вполне себе неплохим здоровьем”, чья свобода не ограничена приговором суда.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

June, увы, я не могу указать конкретного мгновенья фатального поворота, да его, видимо, и не существует. Как я указал, дело в modus vivendi и modus operandi, в целом. То бишь, я, по всей видимости, если предельно кратко, не обладаю личностными качествами, необходимыми для сколь-нибудь сносного обустройства в пределах современного мира, в частности социума. Перечислять же весь ворох неверных решений либо, наоборот, бездействия, которые медленно, но верно, накапливались подобно снежному кому, который в итоге накрыл меня и привел к нынешней плачевной ситуации, нет никакого смысла, да и возможности, ведь имя им легион.

Касательно фразы, которая вам не по нраву. При её анализе стоит учесть, что употреблена она исключительно в разрезе беседы о библейских персонажах, безо всякой экстраполяции конкретно на меня. А при таком ракурсе, основываясь на Библии, действительность тоже вполне себе обладает волей, Божественной волей, которая содержит человека под постоянным надзором, негласно следит за ним и тайно, а то и явно воздействует на его поступки. Потому, опять же, исключительно в том варианте реальности, который выстроен на страницах Святого Писания, всё происходит лишь по воле Божьей, либо по попущении Божьему. Потому я и использовал термин praedeterminatio. И, таким образом, Иов, о котором шла беседа, никоим образом на воздействие угнетающей его действительности повлиять не мог.

----------


## June

Неверных решений легион, но кто стоял во главе этого легиона? Какие личностные качества были мотивами этих решений? Мне кажется, у вас хватило бы интеллекта сменить командование, главная проблема в отсутствии мотивации, как и у многих на этом форуме.

----------


## Dementiy

> Dementiy, послушайте, чего вы пытаетесь добиться? Не верите мне и считаете, будто бы в моем рассказе присутствует некая недосказанность? Ваше право, тем не менее, повторюсь, я ситуацию изложил в полной мере и ничего сверх этого нет, следовательно, ничего сверх этого я и не прибавлю при всем желании. В ваших моральных координатах непременно должна присутствовать личностная дихотомия «обвинитель-обвиняемый»? Чудесно, но это сугубо ваши субъективные воззрения и не стоит их проецировать на всё человечество и, в данном случае, на меня, поскольку я вижу свою индивидуальность вполне себе цельной, без подобной дуальности, как и её вину.


 Искренности, разве не очевидно? Живой жизни.
Разумеется не верю, потому что вижу, как вы прячетесь за ворохом красивых слов и уходите от главной проблемы. 
Обвинитель-обвиняемый? Так вы же сами пишите, что не годитесь для успешной жизни в этом мире. Это ли не обвинение?
А судья, осудивший себя, не может судить более, потому что преступник не имеет морального права выносить обвинительный приговор.
Если вы такой "негодный", то и ваш суд никуда не годится. Да и с чего бы ему быть объективным? Но если вы чередуете роли, то еще можно как-то выносить этот театр.
Так что дихотомия тут присутствует, хотя вы можете ее не замечать или делать вид, что не замечаете.

Я бы понял, если бы вы стояли перед планкой в 1 метр и боялись ее перепрыгнуть. 
Пробовали 10 раз, - не получилось, физическая подготовка не позволяет этого сделать. И самое обидное в том, что ваши одноклассники/сокурсники, которые учились в 10 раз хуже, относительно легко перешагнули эту планку. 
Но кто вам сказал, что вообще нужно прыгать? Почему вопрос жизни и смерти у вас так сильно зависит от неудачи в детских играх?

----------


## Юбераллес

> Тоже замечал за собой подобное. Иной раз встанешь, вроде и поспал, и поел, а сил нет даже на самые элементарные действия. А бывает – и силы есть, и дела делаются, и планы рождаются. И причина такой перемены не видна, как будто и нет её, хотя, на самом деле, есть.
> 
> 
> 
> Некоторые считают, что творческое самовыражение лечит.
> 
> *Ecclesiastes*, а есть ли примеры успешного использования знаний, которыми вы обладаете? Возможно, не в вашем городе/стране, а где либо ещё в мире? И каким вам виделось ваше светлое будущее лет 10-15-20 назад?


 По поводу эмоционального состояния и физической энергии все очень просто.
Все дело в нейротрансмиттерах или ,по другому, гормонах хорошего настроения. Депрессия, недостаток сил, энергии, или то что мы тут наблюдаем, и возникает из за дисбаланса в этой области- области дофамина, серотонина, норадреналина  и тд.
А вообще, тому кто хочет кардинально изменить взгляд на мир, измениться, очень советую попробовать ДМТ (айаваска)
После этого трудно быть прежним

----------


## Юбераллес

Айаваска - вино мёртвых.
Все компоненты легально продаются в интернете

----------


## Виктор1

Стоят дорого эти   компоненты?

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Неверных решений легион, но кто стоял во главе этого легиона? Какие личностные качества были мотивами этих решений? Мне кажется, у вас хватило бы интеллекта сменить командование, главная проблема в отсутствии мотивации, как и у многих на этом форуме.


 Собственно, не существует главы. Повторюсь, всё накатывалось постепенно, словно снежный ком, где-то не хватило упорства, настойчивости, адаптивности, силы характера, удачи, а может ещё чего-то в этом роде и вот этот самый ком в итоге и окончательно накрыл мою жизнь, погребя её под собой. Касательно же второй части ваших предположений, то, нет, уже не хватило бы. Конечно, советы из сонма «спаси себя от себя же» неизменно актуальны на протяжении всей истории человеческой мысли. Но знаете, дело тут не в мотивации. Как писал всёпонимающий пастор Эмерсон «Мир открывает двери только перед теми, кто знает, куда идти». Я же не имею и малейшего понятия куда, а сил, воли и прочего на поиски, после одних лишь неудач на протяжении жизненного пути, уже нет, увы.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Искренности, разве не очевидно? Живой жизни.
> Разумеется не верю, потому что вижу, как вы прячетесь за ворохом красивых слов и уходите от главной проблемы. 
> Обвинитель-обвиняемый? Так вы же сами пишите, что не годитесь для успешной жизни в этом мире. Это ли не обвинение?
> А судья, осудивший себя, не может судить более, потому что преступник не имеет морального права выносить обвинительный приговор.
> Если вы такой "негодный", то и ваш суд никуда не годится. Да и с чего бы ему быть объективным? Но если вы чередуете роли, то еще можно как-то выносить этот театр.
> Так что дихотомия тут присутствует, хотя вы можете ее не замечать или делать вид, что не замечаете.
> 
> Я бы понял, если бы вы стояли перед планкой в 1 метр и боялись ее перепрыгнуть. 
> Пробовали 10 раз, - не получилось, физическая подготовка не позволяет этого сделать. И самое обидное в том, что ваши одноклассники/сокурсники, которые учились в 10 раз хуже, относительно легко перешагнули эту планку. 
> Но кто вам сказал, что вообще нужно прыгать? Почему вопрос жизни и смерти у вас так сильно зависит от неудачи в детских играх?


 Dementiy, могу только вновь написать, что вы вольны не верить мне, вольны пытаться неким образом деконструировать мою личность, согласно собственным воззрениям, вольны делать что угодно. Но смысла в подобном, лично я совершенно не прослеживаю, поскольку все эти речь о дихотомиях лишь плод вашей фантазии, никоим образом не коррелирующий ни с реальностью моих обстоятельств, ни с моим внутренним миром. 

Что же касается мудрёной аллегории о планке и играх, то я, признаться, вообще не понял, какой именно посыл вы хотели донести.

----------


## Dementiy

> Dementiy, могу только вновь написать, что вы вольны не верить мне, вольны пытаться неким образом деконструировать мою личность, согласно собственным воззрениям, вольны делать что угодно. Но смысла в подобном, лично я совершенно не прослеживаю, поскольку все эти речь о дихотомиях лишь плод вашей фантазии, никоим образом не коррелирующий ни с реальностью моих обстоятельств, ни с моим внутренним миром.


 Опять в кокон прячемся? Но будет ли вам там "с самим собой" комфортно? Не это ли сидение в коконе и привело к тому, что имеем?
Или вы гордитесь тем состоянием, к которому пришли?



> Что же касается мудрёной аллегории о планке и играх, то я, признаться, вообще не понял, какой именно посыл вы хотели донести.


 Не хотите понимать в литературной форме (хотя какой из меня писатель, - технарь обыкновенный), так скажу прямо.
Посыл в том, что цитирую ваш первый пост: _"...из-за довольно социально инертного темперамента в моей жизни отсутствуют как друзья (да и сколь-нибудь близкие приятели), так и любимая девушка"._
Обладание таким призом, как "любимая девушка" требует перешагнуть ту планку, о которой я и говорил.

Если мужчина в 33 года не будет заниматься сексом с любимой девушкой или женой, то ему будет крайне сложно бороться со своим организмом, который, как известно, требует физической разрядки.
И вариантов тут всего три: он серьезно болен, он обрел монашескую невозмутимость, либо, он (извиняюсь) мастурбирует.
А вынужденная мастурбация способна настолько размазать самооценку, что будет не просто ниже плинтуса, но даже к соседям на потолок пробьется.

Вот собственно и вопрос: "Какой из трех вариантов вам ближе"?

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Dementiy, слушайте, это уже комично выглядит. Беседа, по сути, зашла в глухой угол. Я пытаюсь вам объяснить, что созданный вами в своих фантазиях на основе десятка постов на форуме образ никак не соотносится с настоящим положением вещей. Вы упорствуете и, даже более, считаете, что раз кто-то заявляет, будто не соответствует тому, что нарисовал полет вашего воображения, от слова «совсем», так значит он врет и прячется в кокон (при чем подобные голословные обвинения уже, знаете ли, выходят за всякие рамки элементарной вежливости и приличий, учитывая, что для вас этот момент уточнялся трижды). Так что ситуация патовая и дальше не продвинется.

Что до разговора о планке, то вы достаточно забавно его строите «Кто вам сказал, что вообще нужно перепрыгивать планку? Никто? Так я расскажу.». В целом, мне казалось, будто адепты оголтелого фрейдизма, с его идеями о сублимации, влиянии либидо и танатос на самооценку, остались в далеком начале двадцатого века, ан нет, оказывается встречаются ещё. Кстати, есть ведь ещё и четвертый вариант, случайные да крайне нерегулярные связи, не имеющие никакого отношения к любви.

----------


## Aare

> , очень советую попробовать ДМТ


 Очень советую не пробовать ДМТ. И ещё очень советую не писать таеой херни публично.

----------


## Михаил Арамильцев 1994

ахахахха, весело

----------


## Юбераллес

Ох, как же скучно с вами.
Вы вот советуете не пробовать того, о чем вообще хер знаете и имеете хоть малейшее представление.
И , что интересно, советуете самоубийце. ( я не думаю, что он решиться, повод уж больно ничтожен, хотя - кто знает?  
Я вот, в аффекте ,
пилился ибо осточертело- депрессия она такая, можно начать соскакивать из бытия неожиданно, аффект , етить твою.)
Всякое бывает.

Я про что говорю.
Если уж вы решились, и если уж действительно край, то вы поймёте меня.
Когда действительно край, Тогда нет разницы , что пробовать.
Тогда совсем нет никакой разницы и умственный анонизм не играет роли. 
( да я вот ненароком всех как бы презираю , умственных анонистов за трусость)

Как то , Булгаков , в Мастере и Маргарите , сказал, что самый страшный порок человека это трусость.
О, да.
Так и есть.
Вы все просто трусите пробовать все и вся. Просто трусите.
Ох, да я сам такой же был , пока не познакомился с Айаваской.
Да , я советую ДМТ. 
(Это не наркотик, это то, о чем у вас нет ни малейшего представления)

А так то, конечно, Михаил Афанасьевич, морфинист чертов ,был прав.
Трусость, самый страшный порок.

Это значит следующее , вы решились умереть, ну так замечательно!
Вы уже мертвы. ( если действительно решились , это прекрасно)
Ну , так не анононируйте. Ебите студенток. ( я учился в вузе , жил в общаге и знаю , что они делают за зачёт, и можно нехило на взятках подняться за сессию, эх мне бы такое)
Когда точно решил умереть, только тогда перестаешь трусить

----------


## Aare

> Так и есть.
> Вы все просто трусите пробовать все и вся. Просто трусите.


 Что ты мне тут лечишь, я перепробовала кучу наркотиков, самых убойных в том числе. У некоторых ты и названия наверное не знаешь.
И что вообще за дешёвая попытка взять на понт? "Не хочешь наркоту пробовать? Струсил?". Вроде взрослый же человек, а приём подростка применяешь.




> Да , я советую ДМТ. 
> (Это не наркотик, это то, о чем у вас нет ни малейшего представления)


 Я хорошо знаю, что такое ДМТ. И про опасности употребления айяуаски тоже. А вот ты похоже плохо знаешь о чём ведёшь речь и что вообще предлагаешь попробовать.

----------


## tempo

Aare, у меня до уя знакомых и за 30, и за 40, но всё ещё не вышедших из люли.
Иногда хочется взять фонарь и ходить по улицам, крича "Ищу человека!" ) останавливает лишь то, что канонически это нужно делать без одежды ))

А мессиру можно посоветовать посмотреть статистику подсадки на вещества и сроки оной.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Юбераллес, послушайте, уважаемый, а вам не кажется, что ваша речь выглядит слишком уж претенциозно? Я понимаю, что у вас, возможно, благие намерения и вы пытаетесь помочь, но что мы выяснили из нескольких ваших постов? Что вы мастер навешивать ярлыки («трусы», «умственные онанисты» et cetera); что вы расписались в своем презрении, к людям, которые не соответствуют вашему мироощущению; что вы на голубом глазу беретесь судить, какой повод для ухода из жизни ничтожный, а какой стоящий; что вы предлагаете поведать о разнообразных вариантах достойного работоустройства другим, хотя не сумели его организовать даже для себя; и, наконец, что вы считаете, будто лучше осведомлены о способах и масштабах заработка в загнивающих провинциальных ВУЗах, нежели те, кто там непосредственно трудится. Если б эти слова звучали из уст предельно успешно обустроившего свою собственную жизнь индивида, то их ещё можно было бы воспринять как должное. Однако, когда в позу многомудрого и познавшего жизнь гуру, исключительно на основании только своего пьянства и пристрастия к индейскому галлюциногену, становится престарелый ассенизатор, корпящий за малый прайс на задворках цивилизации, то это выглядит по меньшей мере несуразно, а то и нелепо. Так что будьте так любезны, несколько сбавьте свой обличающий тон.

----------


## June

> Как писал всёпонимающий пастор Эмерсон «Мир открывает двери только перед теми, кто знает, куда идти»


 Мой жизненный опыт подсказывает, что Эмерсон прав. Вот, кстати, ещё неплохая (если верить Викицитатнику): “Я ненавижу цитаты. Говори то, что думаешь сам.”)

И несколько понравившихся лично мне с моей повышенной тревожностью:

“На всю жизнь возьмите себе привычку делать то, чего боитесь. Если вы сделаете то, чего страшитесь, ваш страх наверняка умрёт.”

“Чтобы выучить важные жизненные уроки, нужно каждый день преодолевать страх.”

“Всегда делай то, что ты боишься сделать.”

Не подумайте, что сим призываю попробовать какое-нибудь психоактивное вещество типа деметилтриптамина и уверовать в реальность собственных галлюцинаций)

И напоследок то, что, возможно, могло бы помочь вам в вашей ситуации: “Не иди туда, куда ведет дорога. Иди туда, где дороги нет, и оставь свой след.”

----------


## Dementiy

> Dementiy, слушайте, это уже комично выглядит. Беседа, по сути, зашла в глухой угол.


 Пусть комично, мне не страшно быть клоуном, если это выбъет вас из колеи.
Беседа даже не начиналась, потому что вы сидите в своей раковине из чужих цитат и пустой философии, и даже усиков высунуть не желаете.
С кем мне разговаривать? С камнем?



> ...Так я расскажу. В целом, мне казалось, будто адепты оголтелого фрейдизма, с его идеями о сублимации, влиянии либидо и танатос на самооценку, остались в далеком начале двадцатого века, ан нет, оказывается встречаются ещё.
> 
>  Кстати, есть ведь ещё и четвертый вариант, случайные да крайне нерегулярные связи, не имеющие никакого отношения к любви.


 Вот! Наконец-то показалось что-то живое.
Оказывается, помимо негодного "Я", виновного в трагическом нессответствии надуманных требований к своим возможностям, есть еще и "оголтелые фрейдисты".
Допустим, я - оголтелый фрейдист, стою прямо здесь и не ухожу. Если такие как я вызывают в вас боль, так скажите прямо, не стестяйтесь в выражениях.

Что касается четвертого варианта, то их гораздо больше (может около 10), но я предусмотрительно отбросил все маловероятные, оставив только три, а точнее один, который мне кажется самым верным.

У вас есть крайне нерегулярные связи? С вашими-то тараканами и денежным довольствием? 
Эти сказки можете рассказыать в ясельной группе.
Ну хорошо, хорошо.
Так поведайте, с кем, и как часто это происходит. Жутко интересно.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Dementiy, серьезно, теперь вы взялись на ровном месте выдумывать не только черты моего характера и личностные особенности, но и реакцию на ваши слова? Увы, разочарую вас, никакой боли в моем естестве вы не вызываете, скорее равнодушие с малой толикой недоумения. Выбить же из колеи меня в сложившейся обреченной ситуации уже вряд ли хоть что-то сможет и уж точно этим «чем-то» не будет ваш комментарий. Ну а если вы и вправду рассчитывали, будто я примусь удовлетворять ваше любопытство некими «сказками», то вновь вынужден разочаровать – ваш расчет не оправдался. Хотите потешить собственный вуаеризм пикантными подробностями личной жизни «failed people» - читайте творчество Буковски либо некие бульварные романы.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Мой жизненный опыт подсказывает, что Эмерсон прав. Вот, кстати, ещё неплохая (если верить Викицитатнику): “Я ненавижу цитаты. Говори то, что думаешь сам.”)
> 
> И несколько понравившихся лично мне с моей повышенной тревожностью:
> 
> “На всю жизнь возьмите себе привычку делать то, чего боитесь. Если вы сделаете то, чего страшитесь, ваш страх наверняка умрёт.”
> 
> “Чтобы выучить важные жизненные уроки, нужно каждый день преодолевать страх.”
> 
> “Всегда делай то, что ты боишься сделать.”
> ...


 Там в оригинале, скорее, не «то, что думаешь сам», а «то, о чем ты знаешь». В целом же я уверен, что «Nil novi sub Luna», так что ничего зазорного в обращении к чужой мудрости не вижу.

----------


## June

> Там в оригинале, скорее, не «то, что думаешь сам», а «то, о чем ты знаешь». В целом же я уверен, что «Nil novi sub Luna», так что ничего зазорного в обращении к чужой мудрости не вижу.


 Да, в английском варианте немного иначе: “I hate quotation. Tell me what you know”. И обращаться к чужой мудрости иногда полезно. На счёт “ничто не ново” я бы поспорил, приведя в пример первую ядерную бомбу или первый полёт в космос.

На счёт цитат ещё, наверное, уместна и русская пословица “дорога ложка к обеду”, в то время как дров ею не наколешь и много чего ещё не сделаешь. Так и цитаты, полезные, вероятно, в каких-то ситуациях, ваши проблемы решить не помогают, поэтому надо искать другой, более подходящий инструмент.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Да, в английском варианте немного иначе: “I hate quotation. Tell me what you know”. И обращаться к чужой мудрости иногда полезно. На счёт “ничто не ново” я бы поспорил, приведя в пример первую ядерную бомбу или первый полёт в космос.
> 
> На счёт цитат ещё, наверное, уместна и русская пословица “дорога ложка к обеду”, в то время как дров ею не наколешь и много чего ещё не сделаешь. Так и цитаты, полезные, вероятно, в каких-то ситуациях, ваши проблемы решить не помогают, поэтому надо искать другой, более подходящий инструмент.


 Помилуйте, да при чем же здесь покорение космоса, если Экклезиаст вел речь о неизменности естества и сути человека, которые и описаны в вышеозначенных цитатах? А уж то, что вместо палки-копалки нынче у представителей рода людского в руках атомная боеголовка – так это сущие мелочи, которые это самое естество никоим образом не подвергают метаморфозам. Можно вспомнить слова Карамзина по этому же поводу «Ничто не ново под луною: что есть, то было, будет ввек. И прежде кровь лилась рекою, и прежде плакал человек, и прежде был он жертвой рока, надежды, слабости, порока».

Что до практичной пользы цитат, то у меня нет к ним вашего утилитарного отношения, и я отнюдь не питаю никаких иллюзий, будто они смогут неким образом помочь мне. Впрочем, едва ли мне уже хоть что-то поможет.

----------


## June

Я не читал Экклезиаста, поэтому воспринял слово “ничто” именно как ничто. Если говорить о нашем естестве как о чём-то, определяемом исключительно нашими генами, то мы действительно совершенно не изменились со времён Экклезиаста. Но, помнится, в эксперименте с собаками Селлигмана вам было по душе рассматривать животное как нечто целое вместе со знаниями, с жизненным опытом, находящимся в его голове. Если рассматривать человека с этой позиции, вместе с позолотой полученного за жизнь образования, то изменения, хоть и небольшие, со времён Экклезиаста произошли.

По поводу “едва ли мне уже хоть что-то поможет” – того, что могло бы помочь наверняка больше, чем пенициллина на планете, но стать Флемингом действительно трудно.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Как медик могу посоветовать


  Вы правила форума читали?
*Правила форума*: *бан за призывы к самоубийству, способы су*

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Как медик могу посоветовать неплохой способ су. Он совсем безболезненный... заключается в том, что ты у себя вызываешь гипогликемическую кому, как при сахарном диабете...Только тебе нужно будет ввести себе 800 единиц инсулина. Очень важно при этом не есть ничего сладкого. Смерть наступит моментально и ты при этом ничего не почувствуешь. Когда-нибудь, когда мне надоест жить, я и сама так сделаю


 Искренне благодарю за совет, буду иметь его в виду. Хотя у меня несколько иные сведения касаемо мнимой безболезненности этого действа.

----------


## Aly

> Можешь не волноваться. Да, этот способ может быть болезненным, но только в том случае если взять меньшую дозу. Та доза, которую я указала рассчитана на то, чтобы сразу выключить сознание


 А ещё способы кроме этого есть? Потому что в вену колоть не все умеют... (если есть идеи, то прошу поделиться только не здесь разумеется, иначе бан)

----------


## Aly

Автор, а почему вы не переедите в большой город? Может быть унылость и тоска прошла бы (судя по тому, как вы описали свой город, он вам не по душе).
И я искренне удивилась, почему же у вас сложности на личном фронте. Обычно молодые преподаватели пользуются значительным вниманием среди студенток.

----------


## Aare

> Потому что в вену колоть не все ум


 Ты героин собрался колоть? Инсулин же вроде подкожно ставят

----------


## Ecclesiastes

> Автор, а почему вы не переедите в большой город? Может быть унылость и тоска прошла бы (судя по тому, как вы описали свой город, он вам не по душе).
> И я искренне удивилась, почему же у вас сложности на личном фронте. Обычно молодые преподаватели пользуются значительным вниманием среди студенток.


 Верно, мое нынешнее место обитания уж точно невыразимо далеко от образа земли обетованной и окружающая обстановка лишь гнетет и усиливает разного рода мрачные переживания, которыми я обуреваем. Однако, если вы читали эту тему, то вполне могли приметить, что меня уже не единожды спрашивали о переезде. И едва ли я могу добавить ещё нечто к уже написанному. По сути, куда бы я не отправился, та орава внутренних демонов, которые довели меня до моего нынешнего плачевного состояния, последует за мной. И если даже в привычной обстановке я не способен ничего наладить, то что уж говорить о совершенно незнакомых обстоятельствах безо всякой опоры? Это один аспект. Второй же заключается в том, что одно дело обдумывать переезд, когда есть определенное место назначения и конкретная цель, и совсем иное пытаться переезжать в пустоту, не имея даже ломаного гроша за душой. Какой в этом смысл? Начать, пардон муа, бомжевать, уподобится некоему клошару, питая надежды, что бродяжничество привьет тягу к жизни либо же, как в повсеместно популярных ныне романах Августо Кури, кардинально поменяет отношение к миру? Так, что ли?

----------


## Aly

> Ты героин собрался колоть? Инсулин же вроде подкожно ставят


 я не диабетик, я знаю что ль

----------


## Aly

> Верно, мое нынешнее место обитания уж точно невыразимо далеко от образа земли обетованной и окружающая обстановка лишь гнетет и усиливает разного рода мрачные переживания, которыми я обуреваем. Однако, если вы читали эту тему, то вполне могли приметить, что меня уже не единожды спрашивали о переезде. И едва ли я могу добавить ещё нечто к уже написанному. По сути, куда бы я не отправился, та орава внутренних демонов, которые довели меня до моего нынешнего плачевного состояния, последует за мной. И если даже в привычной обстановке я не способен ничего наладить, то что уж говорить о совершенно незнакомых обстоятельствах безо всякой опоры? Это один аспект. Второй же заключается в том, что одно дело обдумывать переезд, когда есть определенное место назначения и конкретная цель, и совсем иное пытаться переезжать в пустоту, не имея даже ломаного гроша за душой. Какой в этом смысл? Начать, пардон муа, бомжевать, уподобится некоему клошару, питая надежды, что бродяжничество привьет тягу к жизни либо же, как в повсеместно популярных ныне романах Августо Кури, кардинально поменяет отношение к миру? Так, что ли?


 Не бродяжничать, а снять квартиру/комнату, найти работу и там понеслось.
Но согласна насчет демонов, они никуда не денутся. Хотя обстановка будет лучше, вдруг это поможет? Меня вот родной дом угнетает только сильнее.

----------

